# Current cyclers....



## mmcm

Hi girlies    

Just thought I'd start a cyclers trend for anyone who is doing treatment in n Ireland. 

I have currently just accepted my appointment on Thursday for treatment  in the rfc, so waiting for acceptance letter to be sent out by them. Unfortunately I'm not a newbie to Ivf but I am to the way that rfc operates. 

Lots of            to everyone xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi mmcm

I am starting DR on Friday 20th September so I am CC too.  1st time for me.

Great to get a current cyclers thread going for support.

Boo


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi mmcm

We got our letter last week and have accepted our place at Rfc. Going for screening bloods tomorrow and then will have to see what happens next. This is our first round of ICSI!!

Very excited but nervous at the same time. Good to know we are not on our own!!

Good luck 
Fi x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

I just had my blood screening yesterday at RFC so waiting on AF to arrive + will see if they'll take me this cycle. This is my second ICSI, had first one in Origin.

Hope all went well today Fi.

Mmcm-You should get an apt in the post any day now 

Boo, hope you're all set for this Fri. Will pop back to the other thread and tell the girls to move here. 

Will be nice to have a wee support group for us.

Lots of


----------



## Fifij250910

All good today - only three attempts to get the blood out of me!! (Normal for me). Just waiting for AF and then they will call me back on day 21 of cycle. They'll go though all the information and appointments then. 

Off on hols next week for our anniversary. Looking forward to it now that we are finally getting started!!!

Fingers and toes crossed for us all ladies!!!


----------



## Boo333

Here's a wee table with what stage everyone is at so we can keep track of everyone...

Name    Treatment    D/R          Stimming        EC            ET          OTD      Outcome 

Fifij      ICSI              ?                                                                                  
Em05    ICSI              ?                                                                                  
Boo      ICSI            20 sep                                                                            
mmcm  IVF              ?                                                                                  
Ember  ICSI              ?                                                                                  

I'll keep adding people to it as they join.

I can't wait to pick up drugs tomorrow.  It's so hard not to get carried away.  Trying to keep my feet on the ground and be positive but realistic and the same time.

Fifij - happy anniversary for next week hope you have a great week off.
Emo5 - I'm not good with giving blood I get faint and have to lay with legs up afterwards.
mmcm have you heard anything yet?

Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Thats great Boo, thanks for doing that. So you're picking the drugs up tomorrow, how exciting. The ball is finally rolling for you  

Good to hear all went ok yesterday Fi. Thats lovely that you have a wee break to look forward to before you get started. 

My AF is on route, should get either tomorrow or Fri so will be sending my form off. Hope they can take me this cycle, would hate to have to do it over xmas. So nervous this time round :-/

Em x


----------



## Fifij250910

Thanks for doing this Boo!! It's great that we are all in this together and can support each other. I should be getting AF around the 2nd so day 21 should be about the 20th October??


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

Sorry been AWOL, work is mental so didn't get a chance to sneak on and say hello.

Boo, great table ur v organised, but it's nice to see the end of The road whatever the journey.fantastic picking up ur medication makes it so final, dd u get a letter to pick up ur meds or was it on ur treatment plan?

Em05 I'm sure u never wanted ur period to Come as fast in ur life to get started. I ate giving blood especially when the person is inexperienced and end up butchering ur arm. Nothing worse.

Fifi hope u have a great anniversary and holiday, sure the break can ony relax u and get OH to spoil u rotten,

Afm- well I rang and accepted offer n thurs and they sent out acceptance letter and I received it Monday so I rang them on Tuesday to speak to the nursing line, I haven't had periods naturally in 15 yrs I know ur probably thinking how that cud b possible, I have a hormone imbalance but nothing kicks my cycles.so long story short the nursing line said the form that I'm meant to send it in with period details,  they said admin hold on to ur file until it comes in and then the scheduling team get r fils and take it from there. so I rang admin thinking it will b weeks as The girl was helpful but u know sometimes u can go on the waiting list pile and it's weeks waiting, so about an hour later the same girl rang me back to say that dr thrubb wants me to come up for a scan on Monday and bloods to see where I am in my cycle and to get started, I have no idea where I stand now, so hopefully I wil know more on Monday. 
The nurse said that they were scheduling in egg collections now for nov.

This will b my 3 rd cyce of Ivf  so here's hoping to a positive experience at rfc .... Xx


----------



## Fifij250910

On the final countdown to hols now! Can't wait. Do you ladies have any advice on anything we should be doing to get ourselves ready to start treatment?


----------



## ember

Hi girls haven't really had a chance to get up to speed with everyone's stories yet just thought I'd pop on an introduce myself    this is our 2nd icsi treatment, first one was at the rfc last year which was a bfn   this time around we have decided to go with origin, really really apprehensive as this will definately be our last chance for a while as it is so expensive, an really hope we have made the right decision.  We had thought about using the satellite clinics as I know the Glasgow hos gets good results but the whole stress of going over an staying somewhere strange I think wud really add extra stress to the whole procedure.
We have had our initial consultation with origin an discussed any concerns we had from our last go at rfc an they really did seem to take it on board. After our bfn the rfc told us at our review that the next time I would be put straight on the highest dose of meds as I didn't react very well the last and only produced about 4 eggs which weren't very good quality at that, so origin have agreed to put me straight onto the highest dose to get best chance. 
We got our call yesterday to say everything is looking good an we have to go on Friday to see the treatment nurse and get out plan. Oooooh I am so nervous     this is our time.

I will get a wee chance to read everyone's stories now but just wAted to say hi


----------



## mmcm

Welcome ember, that's great news that u are taking the plunge to go it again with another cycle. A negative cycle is devastating and Hun we all know hw you feel so thumbs up fr this cycle.dont b nervous just go with the flow as u can't change the result, but I really hope u have a bfp with origin. I have not personally used Glasgow but I do know a few who has and they said it was v straight forward and excellent, I personally tried lister an I did find the travelling stressful truth be told buy hey we do whatever it takes

Fifi - way hoo for the holidays, such a lovely feeling to know ur off. I have heard a few things while stimming, plenty of protein and brazin nuts and pineapple are all good, And of course folic acid. 

Boo did u get started dr?

Hello to everyone else , hope everyone enjoying xfactor.... Xx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Welcome Ember. Sorry to hear bout your negetiive cycle. Being on the max meds will give you a great chance this time. How exciting getting your treatment plan on Fri. I did my last cycle with Origin and found them very good. 

Fi - lucky thing going on hols before treatment. Like mmcm said, I've heard protein while stimming is very good. I've low AMH so I've been taking a few things coq10, Royal jelly, Omega 3 etc. Not sure they do anything as I told my consultant what I was taking and he just smiled and shook his head and said that we're born with what we have and healthy living is main thing. he said once you're not over weight and you are a non smoker they're the main things. Would make you wonder though as so many girls on here have been told different and are encouraged to take supplements. I'm continuing with mine as can do no harm!

MMCM - So you all set for tomorrow?? By the sounds of things you'll be starting very soon  Sorry to hear of your last cycles, hopefully the RFC will tailor your treatment plan to make you get that BFP you deserve. Look forward to hearing how you get on. Best of luck x p.s. if you havent met dr traub before, prepare for blunt and to the point. Hes a very good consultant though.

Boo - hows things? Have you started the sprays? Hope all good x

Well I got my AF on Fri so sent away the form. Just the waiting game now to see if I'll be taken this cycle, hope I do  

Hope you're all having good weekend x


----------



## mmcm

Em05 yeahhhhh for af I think they will start u on day 21 when I rang the other day they told me they were doing egg collections in nov so hopefully that will b us all.

Yeah I'm nervous about tomorrow don't know who will b scanning me etc or what they will make me do with lining etc..


----------



## Boo333

Hello Everyone

Hope you all had a great weekend and made the most of the fab weather!

mmcm - good luck for tomorrow.  At least you should have a better idea what's happening once they do your scan.  I have started DR almost 3 days done now. Can't believe it.  RFC sent my appointment to go pick up drugs and treatment schedule was included in it.  I'm not watching xfactor last one I watched little mix won.  Wish I had watched auditions tho that's my favourite bit.

Em05 - congratulations on   showing up.  I wasn't expecting to start until following month but started on day 21 on same month I sent letter so hopefully you'll be same. 

Ember welcome to CC I've heard good reports about about origin and at least they are taking on board your concerns and tailoring your treatement. I'm sure they'll be starting you soon.

Fifij where you off to on hols? I'm trying to eat more protein and I bought some brazil nuts but haven't got around to eating them yet.  Also drinking pineapple juice but make sure its squeezed/pressed and not from contentrate .  I'm taking pregnacare vitamins and trying to eat more fruit/veg I think a balanced diet plus the nuts and juice no tea/coffee/alcohol is enough for me to deal with.

AFM collected drugs on Friday and the nurse was lovely they went through everything in detail and showed me how to inject etc.  So far so good with sniffing the spray.  Was at a wedding on Friday and decided not to drink.  It was strange but sure hopefully it'll be worth it.

Take care everyone!

Boo
xxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Boo - we're off to Malaga. It's our 3rd wedding anniversary on Wednesday and we got married there. Can't wait for the sunshine and relaxation. I've been making sure we are eating healthily and I have cut out alcohol and cut down on caffeine. Been taking frolic acid for a while and started the pregnacare vitamins. This will probably be the first time I am excited about AF arriving!!!

Will pop in to see how everyone is doing when we are away. Good luck ladies - hopefully this will be all our time!!!


----------



## Em05

Mmcm- how did you get on today? Hope all went well + they're getting you started soon. I read your signature after I posted my last post. I see you've a wee man from your second IVF...congrats. Hes gorgeous. Heres hoping this cycle can help give him a bro or sis  

Boo - good to hear you're finding the sprays ok. Have you had any headaches/tiredness? Good woman not drinking at the wedding, hope you had a good time. x

Fi - Have a great time in Malaga, how lovely going back to where you got married. Enjoy every min. By the sounds of things you're doing everything right in preparing your body for treatment. Good on you x

Nothing to report this end. Am hoping this will be the last AF I have for another year


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies 

Fi-lucky duck off to Malaga..... The sun ahhhh..... Sigh lol

Em05- i was on the sprays and pill for my second Ivf and I felt sick but when I went for a scan there was an almost 8 week old heartbeat. Biggest shock of my life that it happened without a period kind, but as doctors after told me dont know how it happened but a pure miracle and a mystery. So I'm so so grateful beyond words with my wee boy, when. Was 20 plus weeks pregnant they suspected my hubby with testiclar cancer so he had to have a testicle removed....so it was so tough him recovering,heart was broke but what can u do. When I went through a cycle of Ivf in aug Hubby was under investigations as he started to have more pain so we decided to try for another. But wasn't meant o be it was a really stressful cycle.

Boo-when is ur first scan? Did u receive ur schedule in the post or did they ring you to come up for bloods ?...

Afm-went this morning for estrogen bloods and scan, the scan showed no activity and a thin lining which I had thought, I don't take periods so I didn't know what to expect.so I had to ring back at 4, they said when I rang back that the bloods were as expected and I have  been put in the pile for scheduling,also that I'd hear when i get my schedule in the post and someone wod ring me to book me in for bloods before i start, literally that was all they said, I have no idea how long il be waiting or that now. Feel in limbo.


----------



## Em05

Oh my god mmcm, cant believe that bout your natural bfp when u had started sprays+pill. What a fantastic surprise + miracle. So sorry to hear bout DH, must have been such a tough time for you both. Hope alls ok with him now. Fingers crossed for this cycle, you both really deserve it   And hopefully you wont be waiting too long for your schedule. x

Hi to all the other ladies x


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

how is everyone doin?? Isn't is so miserable outside, getting very wintery like. Xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

mmcm I didn't get a phone call just letter with appointment and schedule. Sorry you weren't really given a lot of info about when you can get started.  Hopefully they won't keep you waiting too long.  Can't believe it's getting dark by 8pm I hate the dark evenings.

Em05 I have been pretty tired but no headaches so far so good.  Tiredness could just be down to AF due this weekend.

I went this evening to private consultant and had endometrial scratch done.  It's supposed to help with implantation so thought it's worth a go.  Quite uncomfortable and some cramps like AF but bearable.  He did scan of womb and ovaries and found something like a cyst on my left ovary said it shouldn't effect treatment unless it gets burst then could get infected.  He said it might also were I ovulated.  Quite worrying but hopefully its nothing.  He gave me photo of it to take to RFC to show them when I am up for scan in 2 weeks.

Always something with me!

Boo
xxxx


----------



## mmcm

Boo hope this won't affect treatment Hun fingers crossed.  Sounds uncomfortable but hey it's worth it. How long did u wait from you accepted your appointment until scheduling letter came out?? I'm fraud they forget about me as the other day they looked to b swomped and al over the place?


----------



## Boo333

Hi mmcm

I'm sure your getting frustrated.

We got our letter to say we were at top of list around middle Aug and I rang to accept.  They posted out an appointment for bloods and we were up for blood tests on 27th Aug then got appointment letter to collect drugs (treatment schedule was in with this) in post on 12th Sept.  Appointment was for 19th Sept and started DR on 20th Sept.

I imagine your schedule will be a bit different because they normally work out when day 21 is and go from there.

Do you and other half still have to get blood tests done?

If you don't hear anything by end of the week give them a call.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Boo- how u doing? Sorry to hear bout cyst, hopefully it wont effect your treatment. I had 2 cysts with my last cycle + all was grand. At least you can see what they think at ur scan next week. Good to hear no headaches with sprays, when do you start the injections.

Mmcm- Hows things? Any word? I agree with Boo if u dont hear from them by end of week give them a call. 

How are all the other ladies doing? 

Got a call yesterday from Royal asking me to go in for bloods!! I told the girl we'd been in for bloods already. She apologised + then said to go in on 11th Oct for schedule etc. The 11th is my day 21 so I'm hoping they'll be starting me there and then. Couldnt ask yesterday when into them as my friend walked into room + I havent told anyone bout me ever doing IVF. Might call back today and see what they say.

Em x


----------



## Boo333

Hello lovely ladies

Em05 hopefully you'll get your drugs that day when you're there and you'll be able to start straight away.    Thanks for letting me know about your cysts puts my mind at ease a wee bit.

mmcm no news yet hun?

Ember how are you getting on have you got your schdule of when your starting yet.

AFM due to start injection on Friday. I can't believe how quickly its going.  This time next month 2ww will be over and we'll know one way or another.  

Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Boo, cant believe how quickly its going for you. Mad to think you'll know this time next month!! Will keep everything crossed for you. Do they scan you a week into the injections? I cant really remember from my last cycle.

I rang today and they said I'll be starting at that apt next Fri. Getting nervous now


----------



## Boo333

Hi Em

Great that you're getting started next week.  It is nerve wrecking. I thinks its a bit surreal.  

I did my 1st gonal f injection last night it wasnt as bad as I thought.  I am not good with needles so was quite nervous.  I am up for scan on Wed morning its at 7.45 so early start for me.  Just hope my ovaries look ok.


----------



## Em05

Hi Boo,

Thats great you've started the injections. I was on Gonal F too. Its nerve racking alright. I always doubted myself re amount and double/triple checked each one. Have you had any side effects? I had tiredness for the first few days then was grand just bit bloated.  Your ovaries will look fine on Wed dont worry, fingers crossed theres lots of lovely follies  

Cant believe I'll be starting this Fri. So nervous. Suppose just have to take each step as it comes.

Was at my sis in laws bday last night + there was a girl there who had been TTC for 3 years, did two IVF's and failed. Then after the second IVF she fell pregnant naturally.  She has 4 kids under 7 now, all natural pregnancies. Just mad isn't it. Would make you wonder bout mother nature!


----------



## ember

Em05 I start this Friday too! I am nervous as well, even though this is 2nd treatment and kind of know wat to expect, feeling apprehensive about Friday. It's really good knowing someone is starting at the same time, just if we need a wee bit of reassurance or anything x

Hi to everyone hope u are all doing ok, sorry i haven't really been on here, I have been trying to busy whilst counting down the days til start date!  but I get a feeling I will b around a lot more from this week on 😊 hope you all had a lovely weekend


----------



## Limbo2

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining in!!   

I'm almost two weeks into my first ICSI cycle at RFC. We were added to the list last November & after waiting, what seemed like forever, everything moved very quickly!! I had a phone call at the beginning of September to say we had reached the top of the list and asking us to go for bloods the following week. After that I received another call with a date to collect drugs & have a planning appt. I was on the pill to help my endometriosis symptoms, so think they were able to move fast as they didn't have to wait on my period. 
I had received my schedule in the post and was due to start spraying two days after my planning appt, but when I went to the hospital my blood pressure was a bit high so I was advised to stop the pill incase it was causing it and start spraying straight away. It all happened so quickly it felt so surreal but really exciting too!   

So I've been using the spray for 12 days now and all seems to be going ok, I feel fine other than a rotten head cold! 

Em05, glad you're getting started on Friday. I think the waiting to get started is hard, once you've started you feel like you're actually doing something!! Good luck!

Boo, hope your scan goes well on Wednesday, fingers crossed for you.    I'm glad to hear the injections aren't too bad!


Good luck to you too Ember, it's great that there are a few of us all cycling at the one time.


Hello to everyone else.


Keep in touch girls, we're all gonna be pretty close together!! 

Xx


----------



## Boo333

Name    Treatment    D/R          Stimming        EC            ET          OTD      Outcome 

Fifij      ICSI              ?                                                                                    
Em05    ICSI            11 oct                                                                              
Boo      ICSI            20 sep        4 oct                                                              
mmcm  IVF              ?                                                                                    
Ember  ICSI            11 oct                                                                                
Limbo2  ICSI            25 sep                                                                              

Hi Limbo welcome to CC!  Glad your waiting is over you'll be injecting in no time.

Ember great to see you back on and good to hear you're getting started too.

Em it is mad the way mother nature works you never know when a wee miracle can happen!

Mmcm any word yet on when you're starting hun?

Silly question now - do you guys keep your socks on when you are getting a scan done?  I never know what to do  

Boo 
xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Oh Boo, you really made me laugh out loud there because I often wonder about that too!   

I normally leave mine on, will be interested in any other replies before I have my scan next week so I know what the general consensus is! 
Xx


----------



## ember

Boo333 that really made me laugh, I haven't thought about that as my last treatment was last summer so I would have definitely been in my flip flops...I avoid socks an shoes at all costs 😊 this question will pop back into my head when I go for a scan tho! 

Welcome limbo2 hope your managing ok, it's so nice there a a few of us all going at the one time!

Afm I am chewing at the bit now to get started, roll on Friday to get this show on the road! I have been really really good with my diet and alcohol but dh suggested a wee trip to the cinema this afternoon an I more or less ate a full bag of maltesers...share bag!! Back on track tomorrow 😊


----------



## mmcm

Morning ladies

Boo- great that u have got started and well under way, seeing now u have sock appeal lol I always keep them on.

Fifi hope ur okay ?

Limbo welcome welcome welcome Hun xx

Ember well done on the diet, it really is so so tough to be good all the time, think of the cinema as the start of your journey. Something u need a wee treat. R u starting Friday?

Em05 not long until u get started Hun 

Hello to anyone I have missed. 

Sorry I have been AWOL just so annoyed heard nothing from rfc an still waiting for a letter or even a phone call to come for bloods which so many others got. I feel I have been left by the wasteside because I don't have periods they are in no hurry to look at my case, so I don't know why they brought me for a scan and then 3 weeks later still hear nothing. I have tried ringing the rfc and needless to say can't get anyone, I have tried ringing thurs, fri and mon and not one admin must be available. Sorry for the rant.... What should I do or do you have the number for the scheduling team? I just can't get through.


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Ember, thats great you're starting this Friday too. Are you doing long or short protocol? Yeh feeling more nervous as Friday gets closer but glad as sick of waiting. How you finding Origin? As for diet....I've been terrible, its probably why Im so nervous + less confident this time around :-/ Your maltesers treat will do you no harm, dont worry x

Welcome Limbo2. Good to hear you're finding sprays ok. They're the part I'm dreading as didnt do them on my last cycle. Hope Im like you and Boo with no side effects. When do you start injections? Best of luck with them.

Boo you're gas re the socks. Would you believe that very thought entered my mind when I was looking down at them during my scans. I kept mine on, but I've awful looking feet so was saving the poor consultant from some visual discomfort! Best of luck tomorrow, hope all those follies are growing well.

Mmcm - You poor thing still waiting. Thats terrible that you cant even get through to them. I was trying for a few days last week + couldnt get anyone either. I finally got speaking to someone yesterday, I rang in the afternoon. All the other times were the morning. Although you've probably tried both. I was just ringing the general no and selecting 4 for admin. Are you living close by to RFC? If so maybe pop into them,  you might get more info face to face x


----------



## ember

Hi girls 

Mmcm any joy today getting through?? It's so frustrating when you are waiting for the call or letter, as em05 says maybe try in the afternoon, fingers crossed you hear soon x

Em05 I am doin the long protocol, start injections on Friday bit nervous as last treatment I started with nasal spray but origin do the supercur through injection instead of spray so this is different.  I will be on 2 injections per day then when I start stimming, luckily I am not too afraid of needles 😊 just will be glad to get the 1st one done and over with.
Origin have been great so far but to be honest the rfc were great last year too, how are you finding it??


----------



## mmcm

Hello Lovely Ladies
Update..........
Rang rfc yesterday morning and got talking to admin who thgen said u need to talk to the nursing line who then said oh no ur file is with admin and dont have to bla bla bla, so i took one long 10second breath of fresh air and then i let rip and went bananas, and have to say the nurse passed me to someone else and they said the same story and went and found my file, said it had been misplaced and was still with admin, i said after 3 weeks and constant ringing and chasing is this the policy and procedures for handling patients, she told me to ring in afternoon and they wod give me a date to come up. so i rang back in the afternoon and they gave me a date for wed 23rd to come up collect meds, schedule plan and get bloods taken for me and hubby, said appointment would take 2 hrs. so at least i feel im getting closer to getn started. i just want to get started............ after all this waiting.

how is everyone, how all the injecting and sprays are going good, all in a good cause  come on we can do it.


----------



## ember

mmcm that is brilliant news! at least you have a date and know your getting somewhere now, roll on 23rd to get started.  it hust shows you though if you didnt perservere that your file was just sitting somewhere an you wouldnt have hward anything for goodness knows how long.  so glad your sorted.


----------



## Boo333

mmcm good on you for keeping on at them so glad you've got a date at last the waiting is nightmare.

Ember pity you have to do more injections instead of sprays but sure you'll soon get into the swing of it.

Big hello to Em and limbo!!

Scan today went well the cyst was gone and 5 or 6 follies on each ovary.  Back again on Monday then should be up for EC on Wednesday.  Can't believe how close it is now.  Getting nervous about the EC part.

Take care everyone
Boo
xxx


----------



## ember

Boo333 that is brill you have so many wee follies, roll on the ec now!!  I Am like you an worried about being nervous an wanted to be as relaxed as possible so I downloaded the zita west relaxation cd, I listen to it every night when I get into bed, I have to admit tho that when your woman is counting down I only get to about 7 an I am sleeping ☺, it is broken into 3 parts, pre egg collection, post egg collection an 2 ww, don't know if its doin any good but I am definitely not as stressed this time waiting for the dr to start.


----------



## mmcm

Boo great news that is brilliant so quick..... Hope the follies are nice and big on Monday. is this your first Ivf boo?

Ember relaxation sounds fantastic, ud do anything just to keep your feet n the ground. This  journey is a tough roller coaster.. nt long until you start injecting, is it Friday u start Hun?


----------



## ember

Mmcm yep it's Friday, looking forward to getting going now, but absolutely terrified...fingers crossed & lots of prayers this is our time x


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Ember-Relaxation cd sounds great, never heard of them til recently. Good to hear you're finding Origin ok, I found them very good + nurses were lovely esp Karen ( if shes still there). Jeez you certainly wouldnt want to be afraid of needles, as you said once you get started you'll be grand. Will be so good to finally get going this Fri! So far so good with RFC. I spoke to a lovely nurse today, she wasnt rushing me off the phone like some. My schedule arrived today + I was asking bout my dosage as thought I might have needed higher. Well only 2 more sleeps til the start of our journey   x

Mmcm- great to hear you finally got through. Good job you did by the sounds of it! At least you've a date set now+can gear yourself up to it. x

Boo-Thats fantastic news. Wow thats a brilliant number of follies. Delighted to hear cyst is gone too. Looking good for you   Dont worry bout EC, its worse than you think + will be so worth it when they get lots of juicy eggs. Cant believe EC is next Wed, your cycle seemed to fly in. 

Hi to Limbo

Love, Em x


----------



## Em05

Boo - in my last post I meant to put 'not as bad as you think'....think I need some sleep


----------



## Limbo2

Hi girls, how're we all doing??

Boo, I'm so glad your scan went well on Wednesday and that the cyst's gone. Great news on the number of follies!!  

Mmcm, I'm so delighted that you finally got through and got a date to get started. The admin side of RFC is atrocious but I must say that, so far, the nursing staff have been absolutely lovely! It's just getting past the admin staff that's so tough! 

Ember & Em05, good luck to the two of you starting treatment tomorrow. 

Afm, I was at RFC on Wednesday morning for a blood test, to check that the sprays were working as they should be as I was taken off the pill and started spraying early, due to high blood pressure. All good there & I'm ok to start injecting tomorrow! Eeek! Feeling a bit nervous! I'm not really nervous about the needles, just worried whether I'll be doing it right and if I'll have any side effects. I was lucky enough that the sprays didn't affect me too much, so hope I'll be the same with stimms too. I have been having maya massage and was there today so that has helped me relax a bit, but can't help feeling apprehensive!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, keep in touch!! 
Xxx


----------



## Erica d

Don't know if I am on right thread or not. I had got my original offer on 9th August with my nhs offer of ivf. Had to defer due to work and family sickness to October. Was told to ring them if heard nothing by end of second week in October, which I did today. Was told that they had sent no offer letters or communication and wd b another 2 to 3 weeks before anything being sent out. Is anyone else finding process v slow. Getting more anxious as will b 40 in march. Also wondering if bmi has changed from 35 down to 30. Any help assistance or advice wd b gratefully received.


----------



## Boo333

Hello Everyone

Erica d are you at RFC too?  Sorry I don't really know what the procedure is when you defer.  I found once I got my offer letter things moved pretty quickly, but seems to be different story if your circumstances are a bit a different.  You're welcome to keep in touch on this thread and hopefully you'll be starting before you know it.

Limbo wow great that your starting stims.  I didn't really have any side effects and was worried I was doing something wrong too, but loads of wee twinges in my ovaries past few days can defintely tell something happening.  I'm more worried about the sprays half of it seems to come back down my nose and my nose seems to run a lot then I think its all coming out!   I found nursing staff all really lovely too.

Em you scared me there when I read your post about EC lol.  What dose are you on? 

Ember glad to hear your feeling relaxed and CD doing the trick for you.  Hope you's dont get too many side effects.

Hi mmcm yeah this is my 1st go at IVF wasnt sure how follies would grow as I'm 37 but so far so good, hopefully they are still growing when I am back next week again.

Have a great weekend everyone. 

Boo
xxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi everyone!!

Sorry I have been quiet.  Holiday was fabulous, lots of sunshine and relaxation.  Been back at work since Sunday and it has been pretty hectic.  Just tomorrow to go and then two day off.

Welcome all the new ladies!!  How is everyone?

So AF arrived at the end of hols and I sent the form in.  Got our letter today to go in on the 21st October to see fertility nurse, collect drugs from pharmacy and be shown how to self administer.  Does this mean I am going straight to injections?  Completely clueless as to how this all works - first timers!!

Fi xx


----------



## ember

Hi girls 

Fifij that's brill you got your letter, not too sure whether you will get spray to dr or injections, I was spray last time and injections this time.  So glad you had a lovely holiday,  it was just at the right time for you to give you a break before you start.

Em05 how did you get on?

Boo lots of prayers for load of follies 🙏

Limbo2 good luck with the injections!

Afm I started dr this evening, 1st injection was a bit of a drama, I couldn't get the needle onto the syringe, think I had worked myself up a bit, dh wanted to do it but as he works quite a few evenings I needed to be able to do it myself, was a blubbering mess an had to sit for 10mns to pull myself together before I could do the injection😄 that's it over with now the injection was fine, wee bit stingy but grand.  This is our 2nd icsi so I knew what to expect but last time I was given a pen which was easier I think.  There really was nothing to it but think the nerves got the better of me x


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

Erica - I was like Boo, once letter arrived it moved along quickly. Not sure bout BMI either, sorry. Keep ringing them so they wont forget you. Mmcm had similiar probs with not hearing from them + she rang this week and got sorted. 

Limbo - Great to hear you're up and running too. The injections are fine, dont worry. Which ones are you on? Best of luck with the first one or was it today you did it?

Boo - good to hear you're feeling plenty of activity  in your ovaries, a very good sign. Sorry bout my doziness in post re EC. I nearly died when I read it back. The nurse was telling me today that you get lots of pain relief plus gas and air so you can be as high as a kite + wont care whats going on   I'm on 350 Gonal F and suprecur sprays. 

Fi - Welcome back. Glad you enjoyed holier, could do with one myself! So 21st is your tech apt, great. Have they told you that you would be doing sprays? If so, you'll start sprays on day 21 and injections bout 2 weeks after that.

Ember - How did it go today? Hope all went ok 

Hi to all other ladies!

Well I'm officially 'cycling'! Did my first spray at my apt today. Nurse was lovely + explained everything very well. Didnt get my drugs to a fridge for 6 hours so bit worried bout that but im sure all will be ok. So far so good with sprays. Delighted to have finally started. Hope to God these rasin ovaries of mine can shoot out a few decent eggs now or even just one  

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Em05

Fi - Just saw your post now. Good woman getting the first one over + done with. You poor thing with the nerves but you'll be flying now its over n done with. x


----------



## Erica d

Yep I am with RFC. Will keep ringing until I get answer. Damn side of RFC can be really bad.


----------



## ember

Hi girls how is everyone getting on?? 

Day 2 of dr an I must say last nights injection was grand, dh was at work so just had to get on ith it, feeling much more confident now.  No side effects as yet although I. Welled up a bit watching everybody loves Raymond this morning lol!

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## Boo333

Ember so spooky I was just telling DH I had to turn Everybody loves Raymond over this morning because I started to cry!!  Just turned it on at the bit where they are all in the bedroom and Ray's dad is talking about Deborah being in bits.  Only had it on 2 mins and had to turn it over lol.

I put it down to hormones.  Glad so see you're getting on ok with the injections.

Next scan tomorrow hoping my wee follies have been behaving themselves and growing nice and big.  Just have to go back to work tomorrow after scan and that's me off until 1st week in Nov.  

Take care everyone.

Boo
xxx


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies

Ember- getting started and 1st injection is always the worst. Don't worry about the welling up who cares, this is a tough time in ur life an no one tells u how Ul feel. So bring on the tears lol

Boo- hope u have great life in the ovaries tomorrow. Ur cycle is flying in. Bring on tomorrow. 

Fi- great hope we get started then as well. I'm meant to be up on 23rd. With having no periods I don't know what they will do on me 

Limbo hope your well Hun, when do u start injecting ?

Erica- I literally rang the nursing line and demanded a reply, I said if this was the service I would definitely not pay to go private with this service,but I did have to ring back that afternoon and got a date for an appointment, they said my file was with admin bla bla and it had got replaced I was like wtf. 

Afm- had an awful wend woke up out of my sleep at 2am with a toothache and with pain shooting into 4 or5 teeth. I thought the pain was going to a wisdom tooth and it was so I got my mum to come dwn at 7am and with with me with my wee man so he wodnt shout all over The place at the emergency dentist,I was in agony, dentist gave me an antibodies said I had an infection in the wisdom tooth and it an antiseptic wash. Girls the pain is still there. I got 2 tablets to see and it did help so going to take another 2 tablets before bed, this is my 3rd wisdom tooth to give me bother. I ended up having to get them out.we had planned a nite out with friends last night so I went and didn't drink I didn't care but it was a late one 3.30am and then up at 6 am with my wee man, that's his awake time, needless to say I'm bucked.


----------



## LullaBelle11

Hi girls, can I join you all?  I am just about to start my 2nd ICSI at RFC. We had our first cycle in February this year but only got 2 eggs and none fertilised. Hoping for better results this time! I have my screening appointment tomorrow morning so I'll hopefully be starting soon xx


----------



## Fi84

Hi girls hope you don't mind me joining in how is everyone keeping / I'm up
For embryo transfer on Wed hopefully fingers crossed my snow babies survive the
Thaw - any tips for implantation following the transfer will be appreciated.
Hope all you lovely ladies keeping well...
Fi xx


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Ember - Good to hear down reg is going ok so far + that you're finding the needles easier. I haven't had any emotional moments yet but have had plenty of 'tropical moments' (as women in the menopause call it!). Night sweats in particular....lovely!

Boo - Hope the scan went ok today and your lovely follies are growing nicely.  That's great you're off work now, will do you the world of good to have no stress and pressure.

mmcm - That's terrible you had to go through all that, you poor thing.  Hope all is ok now?  Fair play to you going out after it all.  I've an early riser here too!!

Lullabelle - Welcome.  Sorry to hear bout your last cycle, hopefully this is your time.  How did today go?

Fi84 - Welcome.  Good luck on Wed.  Can't really remember too well from last time but non concentrate pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good I think.

Didn't have too good a weekend.  As I said above, I've been getting some night sweats since starting the sprays.  Also not been sleeping great as I came off my tablets for migraine on Friday, they used to make me sleep well.  I probably should have weaned myself off them.  DS got a cold too so he's been up a few times a night so I'm pretty much a zombie at the mo.  Hopefully all will settle soon.  The sleep I am getting I seem to be having mental dreams, anyone else experience that? Oh give me the short protocol any day....so much quicker + easier!

zombified Em x


----------



## Boo333

Name Treatment D/R Stimming EC ET OTD Outcome

Fifij ICSI ? 
Em05 ICSI 11 oct  
Boo ICSI 20 sep 4 oct 16 oct  
mmcm IVF ? 
Ember ICSI 11 oct  
Limbo2 ICSI 25 sep 12 oct  
Fi84 FET 16 Oct 
LullaBelle ICSI ? 
Erica d 

Hi Girlies

Wee update on where everyone is, hope I've got everyones dates right. 
*Em* this mild weather won't be helping your night sweats. Hopefully they'll disappear so soon as you start stims. Sorry to hear you're not sleeeping well I found myslef waking up alot in the middle of the night too.
*Fi84* Good luck for Wednesday. I'm up in morning for EC might see you in the waiting room. Pineapplejuice and brazil nuts is all I can think of too. Are you going to be off work?
Hi *Lullabelle* welcome to CC sorry to hear about your other cycle hope your screen appt went ok.
*mmcm* you poor thing that's the last thing you need. Hope you're feeling better and the antibiotics are working. I'm sure you knackered.
*Limbo* how are you getting on with the injections?
Hi *Fifij* glad your holiday was fab. You'll be getting started in no time.

Hi Erica d and ember hope you're both well.

AFM - scan yesterday and not much happening on right side but plenty on the left. Dr said we should get around 6-7 eggs. I thought it would have been more but hopefully she was guessing on the low side. My lining was 9.9 do you think this is thin?? EC tomorrow so excited!

Sorry for massive post!
Boo
xxx


----------



## LullaBelle

Hi Boo, good luck for EC tomorrow! Hopefully you will have lots of lovely eggs!

My screening appointment went well.  I'm back next Thursday to pick up my drugs so I think I will be starting on 1st November.


----------



## Em05

Boo you must be so excited bout tomorrow. 6-7 eggs is great. I'm not sure bout lining, I was never told what mine was ever so am clueless unfortunatly, I'm sure its grand though. They would've said if it was bit thin, dont worry. Thats good to know that you woke a few times a night too on sprays, I was putting it down to coming off migraine tabs. Night sweats have eased too thank god! All the very best for tomorrow x

Good to hear your apt went well + ur starting next week Lullabelle. Seems to be a good few of us cycling now


----------



## ember

Hi ladies hope you are keeping well!

Boo good luck for ec tomorrow, so exciting x

Em05 how are you feeling now? Have the night swears settled?

Fi84 good luck for ec too! 

Mmcm how is your sore mouth now? If its not one thing it's another! Poor you 

Welcome lullabelle, hope its not too long till you get started, the waiting is the worst 

Limbo how are you doing? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone x

Afm day 5 of dr, going ok just a couple of wee wobbles, another pregnancy announcement in work yesday, it really doesn't get any easier does it? On the whole tho not doing too bad, one thing I have noticed tho is I am having terrible nightmares, dh had to console me in my sleep, I do remember the dream and it was horrible! Is anyone else suffering nightmares?


----------



## ember

Lol em05 just reading back my message an I asked you about your night swears!! That is probably about right but I really did mean night sweats 😃


----------



## Limbo2

Hi girls!


Best of luck for tomorrow, Boo & Fi84. Hope all goes well for you both   


Mmcm, hope you're feeling a bit better now   


Ember & Em05, hope you're both coping ok with dr, I had a few hot flushes myself! 


Afm, I started injecting last Friday and am at the RFC in the morning for a tracking scan,  to check how things are going. I had a bit of a bad day today. I have myself convinced that they'll tell me I'm not responding   
Think I'm just worried because I have low AMH levels and one of my ovaries is inaccessible due to endometriosis. I'm on 450 strength of gonal F, which I think is the highest dose you can have,  so I'm afraid that if there's no response that there's no option to increase my dose.    Hopefully I'm worrying for nothing. 


Sorry for the "down" post!!


----------



## Fifij250910

Evening ladies!!

Hope you are all well!!

mmcm - sounds painful! Nothing worse than toothache.  Hope it has eased for you.  Sounds like we will be going through our cycles at the same time.  Have you been told if you are having short or long protocol?

Boo - good luck for EC tomorrow - hope it goes well!

Fi84 - all the best for ET tomorrow - everything crossed for you!

em05 & ember - hope the side effects of the DRing aren't too bad - all that to look forward to soon 

Limbo - we all have down days!! Chin up - we are all rooting for you x

Erica d & Lullabelle - welcome!!

Afm - looking forward to appointment on Monday to see what the next steps are for us.  Hoping to stay relaxed and take it all in our stride.  Work feels like I have never been away on hols - but compared to my old job it is a million times better.  Found out yesterday DH has to work 23rd - 26th December 2pm-10pm shift - a pain but can't be helped.  Starting a 12 week countdown at Slimming World tomorrow so spent day off yesterday cooking up a storm!!

Take care ladies!!
Fifij xx


----------



## wee emma

Pardon me for interrupting, but I just noticed your post about your lining, Boo. Yours is brilliant    My IVF and iui's at the Royal were only ever 4-5mm. Then before I went to Glasgow I had Maya massage and she got me up to 8. 


Good luck everyone


----------



## Fi84

Thanks girls just waiting to make the call  
Good luck for today boo maybe see you up there

Xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi ladies

Just popped on to let you know we got 11 eggs.  Woo hoo!  EC wasn't as bad as I thought probably due to the drugs.  A bit crampy now but nothing too bad.

Fi84 whats happening with you?  How'd you get on? I might have seen you in the waiting room.

Wee emma thanks for your post (words of wisdom) puts my mind at rest.

Fifij good luck for Monday have you thought about massage or acupuncture to relax?  Sounds like you'll be having Christmas dinner really early this year.

Limbo didnt realise you were up today too.  Hope you got good news.  Don't worry about the down post that's why we're here.

Ember your right it never gets easier and you're probably a bit more emotional with DR too. Hope the nighmares go away soon.  I didnt sleep great either.  Maybe when you start stims it'll be better.

Lullabella you'll be getting started in no time.

Hello Em, mmcm, erica d, hope I didn't miss anyone.  hope you're doing well.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Fi84

Hi boo I was in at 2 this afternoon what time were you in at? I'm sure your sore after egg collection 
When are you up for embryo transfer - 11 eggs is brilliant.
I thawed 4 and all 4 survived we transferred 6 cell and a 7 cell today so I am officially PUPO.
Fingers crossed my wee snow babies stick xx
How are all you lovely ladies keeping?

Xx


----------



## ember

Boo that is fab 11 eggs!!lots of prayers now that they do their thing xx

Fi84 that is brilliant all 4 survived the thaw, just try an relax now and 🙏🙏🙏 wee snow babies stick x


----------



## Fifij250910

Sounds like both you both had very successful days boo and fi84!! Everything crossed for you both!!


----------



## Limbo2

Brilliant news Boo, great number of eggs!! Glad to hear EC wasn't too bad, it's reassuring for those of us with it all ahead of us! 


Fi84, delighted for you that all 4 embryos survived the thaw, fingers crossed for you   Hope you're taking it easy!! 


Fifij, thanks for your encouragement, I'm feeling more positive today   Won't be long till Monday & you can collect your drugs & get started, wishing you lots of luck. 


Hello to all the other ladies, hope you're all well.


I had my tracking scan today & was glad to hear that I'm responding well. The dr was surprised at the response, given my low AMH, but said all was looking well. I had a blood test done too to check if I should alter the dose of injections but have to continue as I have been. Back again on Tuesday for another scan then EC that Thursday if all is well! Much happier today


----------



## Boo333

Fi thats great news.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes. I was up in morning so wouldn't have seen you.

Limbo great for you too.  I'm so pleased you got good news.

Rang this morning and 9 eggs were suitable for ICSI and 6 fertilised so hoping to go to blast.  Have to phone back tomorrow at 3 to see how they are developing.  That phone call was so nerve wrecking we were both nearly having heart attacks.


----------



## Limbo2

Boo, that's fantastic news, I'm sure you're over the moon!! I'm so delighted for you


----------



## Fifij250910

Boo that's fantastic!! Delighted for you. I'm sure it was nerve wracking!!


----------



## ember

Boo that's brilliant news!! Fingers crossed for another good night x


----------



## Fi84

Thàts brill news boo
Thanks girls I'm just going to carry on as 
Normal for the 2ww so gingers crossed 
Hope you all keeping well sorry short replied
In phone at min do not great
Xx


----------



## Ctv

Boo just popping in from Limobetweeners to say well done!! have been following your progress and am delighted, hope this is your lucky time 

Best wishes to all the other current cyclers too
xx


----------



## Boo333

Thanks everyone  Your support is amazing.

More good news today all 6 are developing so we are going for day 5 transfer so will be up on Monday.  It's a bit scary that I won't know anything over the weekend but just hoping they keep going.

Thanks ctv too!


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

My internet been acting up so couldnt get on properly. Boo I'm so delighted to read your news. You must be over the moon. So chuffed for you. You'll have some left over to freeze at this rate too...yippee.  

Limbo, great  to hear alls looking good now. Best of luck on Tues x

Fi great news from you too. Hope the 2ww flies for you x

Ember, hows DR going now? Im having mad dreams too also waking alot. Night sweats are gone thank god, only had them first few nights. Feeling bit crap today but was due AF today so presuming its down to that. When you starting injections? Im starting today week. 

Hope all other girls are doing ok x


----------



## Em05

Disaster.....My AF arrived this morning...Has this happened to anyone or anyone you know of before?? I've been doing the sprays 4 times a day at same time every day. So peeved off :-(


----------



## Em05

Panic over I think, a girl on here just told me its normal to get AF. RFC never mentioned AF to me. Boo did you get your AF when you down regged?


----------



## penny48

Em05 you will always get AF when downreg, it may come a bit late though.  The spray stops you ov this month, so your ovaries are quite and the drugs can take over, ie you will not have a period on the spray and will get a bleed after you stop all meds if tx has not worked, I was on spray about maybe 6 weeks.  any questions just ask. Hope your cycle goes well xxx


----------



## Em05

Thanks Penny. It has come right on time, maybe 1 day late. I normally have a 28/29 day cycle. You still think its ok? x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Em - yeah my AF arrived 10 days into DR its perfectly normal.  Can't believe they didn't tell you that!  My nurse actually told me to contact them if it didn't show up.


----------



## ember

Em05 Yep that's right you need af before you can move onto next stage I am hoping for mine in the next couple of days too, thank goodness for this site or we'd all b going cuckoo 😄x


----------



## Em05

Thanks girls. Yes Ember without this site we'd be deffo cuckoo! I was planning to down a bottle of wine later as thought that was it for me this cycle. Feck the clinic for not mentioning it to me, would've stopped me having heart failure earlier! 

Hope you're both having nice weekends, roll on Mon for you Boo....so exciting


----------



## Boo333

Hello Everyone

Hope you're all well and having a good weekend!

Limbo - how's your (.)(.)'s mine were sore the whole way through stims and still pretty tender.

Fifij I'm sure your excited about tomorrow.  When's day 21 of your cycle?  That's probably when you'll start your spray.

Ember when do you start your stims?

Em, Fi84 how are yous doing?

I'm excited about tomorrow but I have a real nagging pain on my right side where my ovary would be.  I'm thinking I might have another cyst just hoping doesn't get in way of ET tomorrow. 


Baby dust everyone

Boo
xxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all,

Boo - day 21 is Wednesday for me. I'm sure you are excited about tomorrow. What time are you up at?  We're there for one. 

How is everyone else doing? 

Having a very lazy weekend so far. Although trying to have a clear out today. Too many clothes that haven't been worn for too long. Managed to lose 2.5lbs this week - slimming world and will power!! 

Hope everyone is well!!
Fi xx


----------



## Boo333

I'm up at 1.30 so I'm sure we'll be about at the same time!

congratualtions on the weight loss that's fab!


----------



## Limbo2

Hey girls,

Boo,







for tomorrow! Hopefully the pain you're feeling is normal after EC and not a cyst. How have you been feeling otherwise since EC? I'm getting a bit nervous now! Was your OH allowed in with you? 
My (.)(.)'s aren't sore but my nipples have been really sensitive this past few days! (Tmi!) I actually feel quite nauseous too, hope that's normal. I drive myself mad wondering what's normal and what's not  
Really hope tomorrow goes well for you, sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Fifij, not long now till you get started! I felt really excited when I collected my drugs! Good luck.

Em, I can't believe you weren't told to expect AF! I'm sure it gave you a scare but glad you're on track.
Ember, hopefully yours will come soon too. Are you still having nightmares?

Hi Fi, Mmcm, Erica, lullabelle, hope you're all well.
Sorry if I missed anyone.
Xx


----------



## ember

Hi limbo tmi on the way but my nipples are Soo sore, I don't remember this from last time! Glad it's just not me.  I haven't had any nightmares just unsettled sleep .  Injections are going great tho so can't really complain.
Are ou drinking loads of water limbo? I find that helps with the nasty side effects like sweats an nausea

Em05 I was supposed to start Simms on Friday too but its easier for dh to get off on a Monday so I have an extra few days dr 😞 can't wait to start Stimms 

Hi to everyone hope everyone had a lovely weekend, can't believe it's Monday tomorro already x


----------



## ember

Boo good luck for tomorrow am sure you are so excited!! Xx


----------



## Limbo2

Hey Ember,
Well, at least we both know the sore nipples must be normal then!    I found I was wakening a lot too but have been sleeping much better since stimming, thankfully.
I have really upped my water intake today to try & help with the nausea, prob wasn't drinking enough    Hopefully that'll help. 
Take care.
Xx


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Sorry this is only a quick post to say hello,

Boo fantastic about ec and good luck for tomorrow, 

Will update and read where everyone is tomoro. Xx

Afm- I'm up on wed at 1.00 for app, to collect meds (I hope) and bloods.


----------



## Em05

Best of luck today Boo. Will post properly later on x


----------



## Fifij250910

Off to get me some drugs!! Any need for that rain!!!


----------



## Em05

Well Boo how did you get on? Hope all went ok and you have your lovely embie/s on board. 

Limbo + Ember - I've no sore boobies/nipples. Hope thats not a bad sign for me :-/

Fi congrats on weight loss, could do with shedding some pounds myself! Did u get your drugs? Crap day alright.

Nowt new here. Wishing the days away to Wed week for my 1st scan. Hope to God theres some activity going on   x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

Well 1 wee "great quality" blast on board. Never thought I would say this but I am PUPO  
We are also going to have 2 or 3 snow babies. Can't believe we got to this stage.  Came home and straight to acupuncture session so I'll be chillin for the next couple of weeks.

Fifij don't think I saw you today with your wee bag of drugs.  I'm sure you're super excited.

Good luck for Wednesday Em I'm sure you'll be grand.  It's amazing when they show you the wee follies on the screen.

Good luck for tomorrow Limbo hopefully more good news.  I used a hot water bottle on my belly during stims, drunk as much water as I could and big glass of pineapple juice every day.  Don't know if it helped but you never know.

mmcm so glad to see your getting close to getting started about bloody time and all!

Ember great to see your getting on well with your injections once you get going its not that bad.  

Fi how are you getting on?  hope 2ww not too unbearable.

Hello to all the other ladies hope you're close to getting started.

Take care everyone

Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

That is fantastic news Boo, I'm delighted for you. Snow babies too....even better. Well done. So we've our first PUPO wahoo


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all!

So the truckload of drugs has been collected.  The nurse (Kate) was really helpful and went through the treatment plan in great detail.  Starting on Suprecur on Wednesday, adding Gonal-F on the 1st November.  First scan 13th November, second one on 18th November with possible EC on 20th November!!  After all this waiting suddenly everything is going so quickly.  

Boo - delighted for you!!  I don't think we saw each other.  We were in at 1 and then had to go to pharmacy to get the drugs and weren't back til about twenty to 2.  

Em - the nurse told me that AF would come as normal on / around the 2nd November and to ring them if it hadn't by the 4th!!  Surprised they didn't tell you.

Fi - hope your 2ww is going well.

Ember - did you get started stimming today?

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?
Fi


----------



## Limbo2

Yaaayyyy!! Well done Boo! Brilliant news & such a bonus to have some snow babies too. Hope the next two weeks go quickly for you   


Em, don't worry about the sore boobs/nipples, we're all different.   


Fifij, glad you got your drugs and are ready to get started. Good luck!! 


Hi everyone else! 


Xx


----------



## ember

Boo congrats on being PUPO!!! Aw that is jut fab news that you have wee snow babies too, brilliant result well done you x

Fifij that is brilliant you are getting started, it is so true we spend so long waiting an then it's just boom! Here we go! You will be fine, having this wee group for support along the way makes a big difference too.  Roll on Wednesday an then welcome aboard the crazy train 😀
  I don't start Stimms till next Monday so 1 more week to 

em05 i think the (.)(.)tenderness is more to do with af being on route!

Hi to everyone I've missed

I had a pretty crappy Monday hoping to feel a bit better tomorro, work is just a nightmare ATM yet another pregnancy announcement today....that is now 3 within the last fortnight!! .it's getting harder an harder to listen to the excited chatter all day especially in the throws of dr!!!  Aw well wee rant done, tomorro is a new day x


----------



## LullaBelle11

Congrats on being PUPO Boo.  Brilliant news hun xx

Fifij that's great you are getting started so soon! I am going to collect my drugs on Thursday. Are you starting the nasal spray on day 21?

Hope you're ok ember? Pregnancy announcements don't get any easier!

Hi to everyone else!! xxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi Lullabelle! 
Starting spray tomorrow on my day 21. 

Ladies I have had a day off today. Woken at 4:30 by my DH in pain with a possible kidney stone. 
Not that he has had it checked out - god forbid he would go to the doctor!! Got him pain pills and then was wide awake. So I read for a while and was nodding off when my lovely neighbour and her latest squeeze decided to go at it hammer and tongs. Ended up watching catch up TV on the sofa.  DH couldn't go to work this pm because of the pain so eventually persuaded him to let me make him an appt with the doctor. Next one is next Wednesday morning!! Crazy!!

Had a wee afternoon kip and have spent the rest of the day rearranging our entire upstairs. No more dumping the laundry in the spare room til I manage to iron it!! Not quite finished yet but it is starting to take shape!! 

Hope you are all well my lovelies!! 

All ready to start DRing tomorrow! 
Fifij
Xxx


----------



## ember

Fifij that sounds like quite a night lol!! Good luck with starting tomorrow, the only advice I could give is drink plenty of water as it really does keep the nasty side effects away.  I take a 2 litre bottle of water to work an just sip at it all day, am on my 2nd week dr an it hasn't been too bad at all, few wee mental moments but they pass quite quickly which is really lucky for all those around me 😀


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies

Boo congrats on been pupo that is amazing.... Hope this is ur time Hun fingers crossed, that's great rfc goes to blast. We're u offered just one embroyos or would they have allowed you 2 embroyo's back? What dr did ur transfer? Super excited for you xx

Fifi- ah u poor pet Getn woke, nothing worse an then u feel u haven't slept all day. Sounds painful on ur hubby.goodluck with dr. Ul b fine xx

Lullabelle I'm hoping that I get my meds collecting tomorrow. Il let you know howling it takes, the said to leave 2 hrs pencilled in, xx

Ember - not long until u get started Hun. U be counting down the days, single figures.... Roll on wend xx

Em - hope u get sorted re period and this doesn't set u back xx

Limbo how r u sweetie?

Hope I haven't left anyone out....

Afm- going down tomorrow to collect meds. Can't wait as I've been waiting nearly 3 months so I'm well peeved off. Woke up this morning and had a slight bleed I was like what is going on, I'm going to ask for a scan tomorrow as I haven't had periods naturally since I was 12 yrs old so I dunno what's going on. Confused hopefully doesn't push treatment out....


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone

Mmcm great that your getting your meds today.  Hope your bleed doesn't have any effect on you getting started.  I don't think they transfer 2 if you get to blast.  It wasn't really discussed. TBH I didn't really ask I was happy with 1 good quality going back in.  It was Dr Tang but I had different Drs for scans and then EC and ET but all were really nice.

Ember hope you got over your wee wobble re pregnancy anouncement it's always tough.  Hope there's something in the water at your work and you're next.  You must be nearly ready to start stims?

Fifij congratulations on officially gettting started.  You'll be amazed how fast it flies!  Did you get better night sleep last night? What are men like!!?? They are all the same with Dr's.  Drive you mad.

Lullabelle great that you're getting started soon too!

Limbo hope you're ok after your scan.

Em02 good luck for today.  What time are you up?

Big hello to everyone else!!

Take care
boo
xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Hi girls, just a quick one from me.
Had my scan yesterday & all was good so I'm back at RFC for egg collection tomorrow morning at 10.30.
Wee bit nervous but excited too, just  all goes well. 

Hope you're all doing ok!!  
Xx


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

Boo, hows the 2ww going? Keep busy + hopefully it'll go in quick for you. Whats your test date? I'd say you're delighted being off work. I'm not in for my first scan til next Wed. Starting injections this Fri. 

Mmcm, how did you get on today? Hope the bleed was nowt to worry bout x

Ember, hope you're ok over announcement. Its so hard when that happens. As Boo said, you'll hopefully be the next announcement in there  

Limbo2, thats great all is looking good. All the very best for tomorrow  

Fi, how did your first spray go? Poor you up with DH, nothing worse. Hope he gets it sorted, sounds horrible. Good woman clearing spare room, always feels great when you do a big clear out.

Lullabelle, when do you start sprays?

Got a few flushes when out and about today....makes me look forward to menupause...not! Judging by my AMH I'm prob not that far off! Starting injections on Fri. I was told to do them at night, were you girls told the same? Just checking seen as I wasn't told anything bout AF!!

Hi to all other girlies x


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi Em,

Just about to the last spray of the day.  First day hasn't been so bad!  No side effects as yet.  Been drinking plenty of water.  Hopefully it will continue this way.  Just back from SW another 1.5lbs off, 4lbs in 2 weeks and slimmer of the week this week.  

Hope everyone else is doing well!
Fi xx


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies....


Well today was a disaster to be honest.landed down at 12.45 for appointment at 1.00, me and hubby was still waiting to be seen at 2.00pm, I asked twice were they running late and just said a nurse wod b with u shortly.so took me in for one min to confirm details and to go to pharmacy. Only to wait a further 45 mins in the waiting room, so eventually got called at 3.00 I was like a bull I was so cross. So anyway going through my appointments she said what about ur screening bloods I said I haven't had them, she said oh have u not, u shud have got an appointment to come fit that. She went away and came back said admin had made a mess and that I had to come back for appointment with hubby in 2/3 weeks was nearest appointment.

I was so annoyed I was like I'm hear at this stage 2 an half hrs to be told this, me an hubby took day off work and drove 80 mile to get here for ur admin to mess up and not follow procedures. I said can you go ask the nursing manager to do something , felt like saying we are both here now what's the big deal it's just blood can u not just take it. So she came back and said dr said yes take everything now. So they did that...

Then told had to have a scan an dr done the scan to check lining, no idea but lining was thick, the last day they checked and lining was thin to start, dr said it was a waste of time scanning u a month ago unless they were starting. I was like please tell me who runs this place. So I've to ring back Friday to get blood results, plus side they gave me my drugs and showed me how to use them. The nurse said she felt so sorry for me as I told her how messed around I've been, so she said she is personally taking my file and looking after it and she will ring me on Friday and if not by2 pm she gave me a direct line to ring to see where I stand. Frustrated was not the word......

So totally in limbo...

Sorry for disheartened vibe just so down....

How is everyone?


----------



## ember

Limbo good luck for tomorrow 😊 So exciting x

Em05 I was told all injections in the evening, something to do with the scans an being able to adjust ur meds depending on wat they see.  If we injected before we went for scans they wouldn't b able to adjust our dose till next day.  
Is it just the few wee hot flushes you've been getting? I haven't been too bad at all really with side effecs, I remember the 1st cycle feeling a lot worse.  Good luck for Friday, roll on Monday for me, kind of looking forward to Stimms now as its another step closer.

Fifij well done you've your first day over 😊

Mmcm that was shocking treatment today, I knw they are really busy but that just took the biscuit sitting for 2hrs, you did right putting your foot down about the bloods, if you had of waited another 2/3 weeks that's another month gone again before you can get started.  Fingers crossed all ur results come back grand on Friday so ou know you can get going.

Boo how's it going??  I hope the time is flying in or you.

Hope I haven't missed anyone out xx


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

mmcm that's shocking treatment.  The nurses and Dr are normally really good but the admin side is nightmare.  Good job you stuck to your guns I would probably just be blubbering mess!

Fifij congratulations on your slimmer of the week.  I've done nothing but eat since starting treatment.  Think I am sort of comfort eating.

Em you'll soon get rid of hot flushes when you start stims.  I did mine at night too.

Limbo glad your scan went well.  You'll have your EC all over by now hope it went well and you got lots of eggies.

Hi ember, lullabelle and everyone else

AFM - had a wee wobble kept thinking yesterday that this is not going to work and then waking up last night thinking AF on the way.  Then very emotional this morning I just went back to bed hen DH went to work and feel a bit better now.  I didn't sau anything to him he would be devastated.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Fi, thats great bout weight loss, well done. Good to hear DR going ok, yeh think lots of water deffo helps x

Mmcm, what a pain in the b*m. Cant believe you went through all that crap. I would've been like a bull. Thank god you got the bloods done there n then. Hope you get started soon, at least you've that nurse that will look out for you x

Ember, ta for that. Just wanted to be 100% sure. Yeh the odd hot flush seems to be it thank god, I thought it would be alot worse. Yeh am looking forward to stims now too. Did you get a scan before you started sprays?

Limbo, how did you get on? Hope all good + they got some nice juicy eggs  

Boo, what you're feeling is SO normal. I was a wreak in my last 2ww, I was that bad my mam offered me a zanex! I got all my AF symptoms+really thought it was it. Ah bless you not saying anything to DH. I have to say, I've a very good feeling bout you. Going to blast was fantastic, you've the best chance. Try keep occupied as much as you can, easier said than done I know. Oh to be able to fast forward time eh. Be good to yourself, go for facials/treatments/hair apts...afterall you deserve it. I've everything crossed for you x


----------



## ember

Hi em05, I had a scan the day of our appointment with consultant but no more after that.  I am on the injections for dr instead of the spray and hopefully on Monday fingers crossed everything will look good an i can start Stimms, wats another injection now at this point lol!

You are up tomorrow aren't you? Good luck can't wait to hear how you get on x

Boo this is such an emotional roller coaster an we read into every wee twinge.  I think the 2 ww is so awful as we have been centred round injections/sprays an scans an then after transfer its just the waiting...it wud drive you nuts! you have done so well, try an keep your chin up x

Hi to everyone hope you are all doing well, I am doing good too x


----------



## Limbo2

Hey ladies! 
Thanks for all your support, it means a lot.
So, egg collection is done and we got 6 eggs! Initially felt a bit disappointed that there weren't more but, as hubby reminded me, with low AMH levels that was great. Plus it only takes one! Have to ring in the morning to speak to the embryologist so fingers crossed we get good news.   


Mmcm, so sorry you had such a frustrating experience yesterday, hope you're feeling bit brighter today   


Boo, I'm sure it's perfectly natural to have a wobble at this stage. This is my first cycle and I think the 2ww will be the hardest part for me. Hope the time flies for you. 


Em & ember, almost time to start stimms for you both!! Wishing you lots of luck. 


Hello to everyone else   


Xx


----------



## LullaBelle

Hi Everyone,

Limbo, that's great news you got 6 eggs.  Hope everything is ok today?

Mmcm, that is awful what you went through but I'm glad you got it sorted.  They really know how to add stress.  I had an awful time with RFC.  I didn't receive my offer letter in the post and when I phoned about it they said I was taken off the list because I didn't respond to their letter.  They just wouldn't understand that I didn't receive the letter!!!

Fi, well done on your weight loss!  Hope the sprays are going ok?

Boo, hope you're doing ok? xx

Hi Ember and Em!

AFM, I collected my drugs yesterday.  Start the sprays on 1st Nov (Next Friday!!) and stimms on 21st Nov with possible EC on 3rd Dec.


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies

Boo how is the 2ww going Hun, please don't be symptom spot....  I'm praying for good news

Em05 when do you start injecting?

Limbo congratulations on egg collection, 6 juicy eggs. Fantastic. Well done.hope u had fantastic fertilisation today.

Lulls belle it's so official when u collect the big blue bag of drugs lol I'm sure u can't wait to get started.

Ember how r u?

Afm- rang rfc today and the nurse that had my file was off today due to unforeseen circumstances.i cud have cried she said try ringing back Monday but......I told the nurse that When I woke this morning I started to bleed. Girls I haven't had natural periods in 15 yrs so I was like what is going on. They scanned me Wed and said lining was around 6 and I'd need to break it before I can start. So told the nurse anyway so she said she would speak to my consultant an ring me back, so she did and my consultant said he was happy to go ahead and I'd get my schedule Monday when I ring the nurse back that has my file. She said that I shud be scheduled in now as a day 21... See anyway don't know.what way my protocol will b. just hoping I get started before Xmas one way or the other to gave result and start a new year as such xx


----------



## Erica d

Letter arrived yesterday. Appt made for 7th nov for screening and 14th for drugs and schedule. Started at last!!


----------



## Boo333

Erica that's fantastic it's such a relief to have that waiting part over with.

mmcm I'm sure they'll get you started before Christmas.   you've had such a nighmare getting to this stage.

Lullabella I'm sure you're super excited! Good luck.

Limbo   you had good fertilisation. It does only take 1.

Hello Ember, Em, Fifij and everyone else looking in hope your all well.

AFM getting my head sorted out and getting the PMA going again.  Feeling better now after the wee downer.  

Take care everyone
Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi all,

Ember, not long now til stims  I remembered alright getting scanned before starting in Origin. Didnt happen in the Royal, my first scan will be this Wed. Hope ur having a nice weekend 

Limbo, congrats on getting 6 eggs. How are the embies getting on? Hope all good x

Lullabelle, thats great you get started next Fri. 

Mmcm, I'd say you'll cycle before xmas. With making such a feck up with you the other day Id expect them to ensure they get you started as soon as poss 

Erica, great to hear you'll be starting soon 

Boo, good to hear you've got your pma back   

Well I started stims last night. All went grand, injection has changed since last time, alot easier. Felt nothing which was great. Roll on Wed to see how things are going. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Have lovely weekend x


----------



## Limbo2

Hi all, hope you've all had a good weekend!!


Lullabelle, it won't be long until Friday and you can get started! Are you excited??


Erica, glad you're getting started, it's great when things start moving, you feel you're getting somewhere at last!


Boo, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better than you were. Is it only about a week now until you test?    For good news. 


Mmcm, you've had such a time of it lately. Hopefully they get you started soon.   


Em, how're you getting on with stims? Hope you aren't experiencing any side effects.


Hello to everyone else    How are you all? 


AFM, I rang on Friday morning and was amazed to hear all 6 eggs had fertilised! Totally amazed and delighted! They told me to ring back this morn & they would let me know whether to come in for 3 day transfer or leave it until Tuesday for 5 day. So, rang this morning & was told to go today. Away we went and, as of this morning, I have 2 wee embryos on board! The embryologist said they were both good embryos, an 8 cell & a 7 cell. Doesn't mean a whole lot to me but she seemed pleased! Unfortunately the others weren't suitable for freezing but we're just thankful for the 2 we got. Now for the hard part of waiting!!   


Feeling positive     
Xxx


----------



## Em05

Aw thats brilliant news Limbo, delighted for you. They were very good embies. Will keep everything crossed for you. Hope the 2ww flies in for you......So we've now two PUPO's  

Boo + Limbo, any tips on what I should be doing during stimms. increase the protein and put hot water bottle on belly is what I remember from last time. Did you girls do or take anything else? So worried bout my egg quantity + quality. Not feeling much activity at all in ovaries


----------



## Boo333

Limbo that's brilliant news I've been wondering how you got on.  Congratulations on being PUPO!!


Em05 don't worry it's probably too soon to feel anything yet I felt the same and got a real shock when I went for 1st scan and they started counting follies.  I get tried to eat more protein and fruit and veg and hot water bottle on belly, still had my treats at weekend tho.  Good luck I'm sure you'll be grand.

AFM I had bleed yesterday and thought that's it all over.  I had a cry and was starting to think about telling everyone that was it all over.  There hasn't been anymore blood since yesterday but I am very crampy.  Just don't know what to think.  The cramps could be from the gels or maybe lack of going to the loo (sorry for TMI).  On the other hand I don't want to get my hopes up and it was bright red blood not just a wee spot.  Sorry TMI again.  I know some people have bleed and go on to get BFP but I'm not convinced.  

Sorry for rambling on heads all over the place at the minute.

Boo


----------



## ember

Boo could it be implantation bleed??its just hurdle after hurdle isnt it!! Really do hope and   that that is all the bleed there is x 

Em05 how you getting on with Stimms? I went for scan today an the doc reckoned the lining looked good so I started Stimms tonight, back on sat for another scan 

Limbo congrats on bein PUPOn that is fab having 2 back on board, hope you are taking it easy x

Lullabelle hope you are ok, am sure you can't wait for Friday!

Fifij how are you getting on?? 

Hi to anyone I've missed hope u are all doing good, I actually loved the clock going back yesterday as I can now put my pjs on after work without feeling guilty


----------



## mmcm

Evening ladies 

Boo- never give up hope until it's actually over and it's not your test date yet, I know lots of ppl who had bleeds so hang tight, be kind to yourself. I hope the time flies by for you and u get the bfp u deserve.

Limbo- congrats on been pupo yippeeee.  Exciting times hope ur 2 wee embroyos hang tight to mummy.

Ember - great now that your started, when are u booked in for ec. ( we need boo to update) ?

Em05- yeh everything u have mentioned that's really all u can go, Brazil nuts and pineapple are meant to be god also they are high in selenium which is egg quality ( son I was told ) but I dunno about all that, sure it's worth a try, I'd try anything.

Afm- started to bleed on Friday morning so basically had a period all wend, wasn't just a normal bleed, it defo was a period. Haven't had one in 15 yrs so this was a big thing for me, had me think in did I ovulate myself?? They told me I'm a medical case mystery....?? So rang rfc today and they told me that my consultant is happy for me to be treated as a day 21 and they counted Friday as day 1, and I'd get my schedule in the post towards the end of the week when she had time to sort out my schedule and get it in the post to me. so I dunno.... After 2 ivf's and fet failing they are going to try an antagonist protocol. Something different from anything else that was tried so I'm willing to give it a go.  So hoping towards end of week il get word of a schedule.


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all!

Boo - how are you? Hopefully it was just a little blip. We are all sending lots of positive thoughts your way. 

Mmcm - sounds like you'll be getting started soon!!

Erica - it is crazy how quickly it all happens once you get started. After all that waiting!!

Limbo - congrats on being PUPO

Ember, Em & Fi - how are things with you? 

AFM - no real side effects of the spray, feeling good. 

Take care ladies 
Fi x


----------



## Boo333

Hello everyone
mmcm you're right time for update (sorry in advance if I've got anyones dates wrong)

Name    Treatment    D/R          Stimming        EC            ET          OTD      Outcome 

Fifij      ICSI            23 oct        1 nov                                                                                
Em05    ICSI            11 oct        25 oct                                                                      
Boo      ICSI            20 sep        4 oct              16 oct      21 oct    2 nov                                              
mmcm  IVF              ?                                                                                
Ember  ICSI            11 oct        28 oct                                                                    
Limbo2  ICSI            25 sep        12 oct                            27 oct    10 Nov?                                
Fi84      FET                                                                  16 Oct                    
LullaBelle ICSI          1 Nov        21 nov                                                                                  
Erica d                      ?

mmcm fantastic that you're getting started at last!    Not sure how antagonist protocol works but hopefully will do the trick.  Maybe all the stress brought on AF?

Fifij glad to hear no side effects that great.

Ember I am the PJ queen I'm always mortified if someone comes to the door at half five and I've PJs, dressing gown and slippers on    How's stims going?

Em05 good luck for today. I'm sure everything will be grand. 

Limbo hope you're taking it easy and OH spoiling you. 

Hi Lullabelle, Erica not long now!

Fi84 hope you're ok  

AFM - no more bleeding. I bought CB test yesterday to test on Sat. OTD is Monday but nurse said because 5 day trans could test on Sat.  Can't wait to know one way or the other. TBH I feel like my body is just getting back to normal no more cramps or sore boobs so pretty sure it hasn't worked.  Sure I'll find out soon enough.  Think I've already come to terms with it.

Take care everyone
Boo
xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Just thought i would jump on to see how you all are & to wish you all the luck in the world for whatever stage you are at.

Boo, i had bought 4 tests for testing day, hubby thought i was a right looney bin.

Jillyhen


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Boo, can't believe your test date is so soon.  What you're feeling now is very normal, I was the exact same last time.  By the sounds of it the bleed may very well have been implantation especially since you haven't had it again.  Keep positive, you've every chance its worked.  I'm with you and Ember on the pj front, once I know i'm in for the evening no matter what time of the day it is I'm in them     

Ember, great to hear the lining looked good and you've started stims.  How you finding them?  Hope alls good x

Mmcm, sounds like you'll be starting real soon, thats brilliant. I'd say you're relieved after all that crap you had to go through, poor thing.

Fi, good to hear you're getting on ok on sprays.

Jillyhen...thank you for your kind words and support, you're very good x

AFM, well had my first scan today.  Doc basically said I'm responding but gave no follie number.  I asked how many there were and explained I had 6 follies the last time but one was empty and the other two turned out to be cysts.  She just said its looking the same this time.  She then said my lining was quite thin.  So when I questioned it she said we'd just see at the next scan (next Tues).  that hopefully it'll thicken up by then.  Head has been melted since and I've been googling like mad trying to see if I can do anything to help thicken it.  She said there's nothing I can do or take.  Don't know how I'm feeling to be honest, was relieved to hear I was responding (would bloody well want to be seen as I'm on 350 Gonal F haha) but feel wee bit disheartened bout lining    This whole process is such a rollercoaster  

Hope all other ladies are doing well x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Em05

Big hugs   after today. I know that's not what you wanted to hear but hopefully things will be better by Tues.  Apart from the usual pineapple juice, brazil nuts etc could you try acupuncture or mayan massage?


----------



## Em05

Thanks Boo. Yeh was thinking bout acupuncture. Never had it before but have heard great things bout it. Thinking of a scratch too, did you get that? Although they may not have anything to scratch if too thin!


----------



## ember

Hi ladies

Em sorry you were disappointed with your scan today, have you tried the hot water bottle on your tummy too, I read somewhere that heat is really good for growing follies...probably a load of toot but we would try anything.  What is a scratch?? I have read a few times about ladies getting them but I've no idea what it is.
Fingers crossed for your next scan x

Hope everyone is doing good today, I am on day 3 of Stimms, getting on grand but I am on 450 of menopur an find the needles that come in the box are quite blunt which makes it a bit more difficult to get in, roll on Saturday for my 1st scan an   everything is going the right way xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi

EM05 I have been getting acupuncture for over a year and I love it.  I find it very relaxing and a lot of people believe its really good for circulation and blood flow etc so could be good idea.

I think its too late for scratch I had one done at private clinic but I think you have to do it before AF starts.  Ember its quite similar to a smear test but bit more painful (but bearable) Dr basically makes scratches on in the lining of your womb which is supposed to help the embryo implant.  A lot of private clinics are doing as part of their treatment as standard seems to be the new thing.

Are you using the pen for your your injections or is an actual needle?  Sorry to hear you're having a tough time its bad enough injecting yourself.

Fifij good luck for starting stims tomorrow. 

Hello everyone else hope your doing well!

AFM - I dreamt last night AF was here and I was crying and Jillyhen was hugging me! (I know I'm nuts)  .  Anyway actually did think it was coming then  when I got up and then had black/brown blood which has now stopped.  Can't wait to actually test so that it's over with.


Happy Halloween!!

BBBOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fifij250910

Boo - I don't starting stimming until next Friday (8th( which should be about day 6/7 of my next cycle, is that about right?  How have you been feeling?  I am sure you can't wait to do your test and know what's going on.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?

AFM - still not feeling any real side effects of the spray.  I am due to start AF either 2nd / 3rd.  Feeling crampy today so she is on her way.  And I put on 1.5 lbs this week


----------



## ember

Aw boo its such a head wreck!!! Not long to go now tho sending you lots of     . I am dreading the 2 ww to be honest as you don't have anything to do other than wait.  I am getting on grand with the injections really, I didn't get any pens this time it's all syringes, the 1 for the suprefact is grand it's the ones that come with the menopur are a bit tricky as they are not as sharp....found the answer tonight tho as just stabbed it in rather than carefully pushing an it was much easier an not sore!! 

Stay positive boo, will be thinking of you n Saturday morning xx 

Em05 how you doing now? 

Fifij I feel your pain on the weight front, I think I have put on around 5lbs! Lets hope our weight keeps increasing over te next few months for all the right reasons  

Hi to everyone hope your all doing good xx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Ember, I'm lying on the sofa as I type with a hot water bottle on tummy...yep we'll try anything! Good to hear stimming is going well + you found a new way of doing the injection. They sound bit more complicated than the pens. Good luck for your scan on Sat  

Boo, as Ember said...such a head wreck! Roll on Sat for your test. That black/brown blood sounds like old blood, I've heard of it happen before on 2ww with girls that got a bfp so keep positive   Thanks for that info. Interesting bout private clinics doing a scratch as standard. I booked an acupuncture apt for Sat. Girl sounds lovely, said she'll had some electricity to the needles to give the blood flow a bigger boost. 

Fi, good to hear alls still good with sprays. I can be added to the list for weight gain too! 

Still feeling wee bit disheartened. Hopefully the acupuncture will help. Stocked up on brazil nuts, pinapple juice + walnuts today (read somewhere that they can help too!). Will turn into a nut by the end of all this  

Hope all other girls are doing good xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Em05 - I'm taking 4 brazil nuts and 4 walnuts every day.  Who knows if will help, but I am making sure that I do all I can!!


----------



## Boo333

Just popped on to see how everyones doing.

I'm scared to go back to work on Monday don't think any of my trousers will fit me after all the eating I've done.

Managed to resist temptation to test today so I'll let yous know what happens tomorrow.  Thanks for all the positive vibes.


----------



## Em05

Fi, you're right. Anything is worth a try. Pinapple juice is supposed to be good too x

Boo .... The very best of luck for tomorrow. Hope u get that bfp you deserve


----------



## Limbo2

Boo, sending you lots of good wishes for testing tomorrow        Have everything crossed for you. Xx 


Em, sorry you were disappointed with your scan, hopefully on Tuesday things will have changed.    I didn't do anything special during stimms other than taking the zita west vitamins I've been on & continuing with maya massage (they actually do reflexology during stimms rather than working on your tummy). I heard about pineapple & Brazil & walnuts too, but stupid me thought that was after transfer, so I've only been eating them since then!  


Hi to everyone else   


AFM, I have had a rotten cold all week & have a ginormous cold sore! Hoping my immune system isn't so low that the wee embies don't stay    I've been taking it easy, though & getting plenty of rest so still hoping for the best. This two week wait really is tough, it feels like forever!! 


Xx


----------



## Katie789

Hi there,

Haven't posted on this thread as no longer having treatment but wanted to wish you all well. It took me 7 goes but I got there in the end! !

Limbo a lowered immune system is actually better for your embryos.  If it is too high it can attack them thinking they are foreign bodies attacking you. I was on steroids to lower mine on my positive cycle and took a really sore throat at the airport coming home.  It was a sign that they were implanting. Anyway good luck all of you.  It sounds like you are all doing everything you can to make it work. 

Katie


----------



## Limbo2

Hi Katie, 
Congratulations on your twin boys! 7 goes?! you brave woman!!   


Thanks for taking the time to post, it really gives me hope to hear success stories    And I was interested to read what you posted about a lowered immune system, I'm feeling a bit more positive now so thank you!!


Lots of love to you & your boys, I'm sure you're loving every minute of being a mummy!! 
Xx


----------



## ember

Hiya just back from our scan, Soo disappointed cried most of the way home.  We only have 5 follies on 1 side, the other ovary didnt produce any   an doc says they are a lot smaller than what they should be, she said she would have liked us to be much further on than this.  As I am already on the highest dose of menopur it's just a matter of sitting tight.  Back on Wednesday for another scan.  
Seriously need some   at the minute as I think it just hit me again how hard this whole process is.
Going for a wee sleep now as we were up at 6, when I get up I'll be picking myself up and getting my pma back again.
Sorry for no personals will check back in later xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi girls

Well we did CB test this morning and I still can't believe it was  . 1-2 weeks pregnant. Still in shock and keep looking at it to make sure its right.   We told close family and friends who know about treatment already.  Can't wait to scan to make sure all ok then I will relax.  

 this is a lucky thread and you's are all going to get same outcome.

Ember I'm so sorry I feel bad posting this when you've had such a rotten day.  Hope you feel better after your wee sleep and next week brings better news.  

Limbo glad to hear you are taking it easy.  It's a head melter.  What are you up to?  Have you got any box sets or good books?

Hello EM, fifij, mmcm, Fi84, lullabell, erica - hope you are doing well.

Boo
xxx


----------



## ember

Congratulations boo that is just fab!! So delighted for you   xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Boo!!!!  I am so delighted for you!!!! 
Will post more later ladies xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Oh Boo!! Congratulations!!!    I'm over the moon for you! I'm nearly crying here!! Lol. 
I hope you have a very healthy, happy, pregnancy, you deserve it.   
I'm reading lots of mags & watching daytime tv! How exciting! Went out shopping today but have a splitting headache & bit of bleeding (only when I wipe, sorry for tmi!) so didn't stay out long.
Lots of taking it easy for you now!! So pleased for you  




Ember, I'm sorry you were so disappointed this morning, it's a tough process alright.    Hopefully a few more days will make a difference and you get better news on Wednesday. We'll all keep     for you. Hope you feel brighter again soon. Xx


----------



## Em05

Wahooo ... A big congats Boo    that is fantastic news, I'm so happy for you. what a good start to the CC thread xxx

Ember, really sorry to hear bout your disappointment today. Will say a prayer next week brings better news. I had my acupuncture apt today + I was telling her bout my lining. She said you would be amazed the difference a few days make with IVF. So heres hoping those follies will catch up + the other ovary starts responding. Hope you're ok   

Limbo, good to hear you're taking it easy. Sorry to hear bout the cold but what Katie said is great to hear. When is your test date? I found the 2ww the worst part the last time. Hope the rest of it flies in for you x

Acupuncture went very well. Was there for 2 hours. Hopefully the electricity has got the blood flowing   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well xx


----------



## mmcm

Boo so delighted thrilled for you, your first to mark this thread with a bfp. Brilliant news xx


----------



## Boo333

Thanks everyone what rollercoaster!

Em05 glad your acupuncture went well I really think it was good for me.  Fingers crossed it does the trick.

Limbo hopefully implantation bleeding.  Take it easy anyway.  When's your OTD?

Fifij hope the aul witch is not too sore on you when she comes.

Ember hope you're well.  Good luck for Wednesday.  

Hi mmcm, fi84, lullabelle, erica.  How are you's doing?

Take care 
Boo
xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Em, glad to hear your acupuncture went well, you sound a lot more positive.    your next scan goes well, is it Tuesday you go? Will be thinking about you   


Boo, I'm sure you're on such a high!!   


Ember, how're you feeling today?   


Hi Mmcm, fifij, fi84, Lulabelle, Erica, how are you all getting on? 


OTD for me is next Sunday. Still bleeding a little today & had quite a bit of endo pain last night so I'm feeling a little bit disheartened but trying to stay hopeful too!! 


Have a good week everyone. Xx


----------



## ember

Hi ladies feeling much better today thanks, was so disappointed yesterday but it only takes 1 so hopefully the 5 that are there keep growing between now and Wednesday, my tummy has felt all day like it is full of butterfly's so hopefully something is happening  

Limbo Hopefully it's just implantation bleeding,try an keep positive x

Em05 thanks for your kind words, feeling a lot more positive today.  How did you find the acupuncture?? I would love to try it but worry I have left it too late.  Did they specialise in fertility acupuncture? We you going to go back?

Boo has it started to sink in yet? X

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, they go far too quick for my liking


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Limbo, yeh my next scan is tomorrow morning. Hopefully things will have improved   Hope you're feeling ok today and the bleeding has stopped.  It could be an implantation bleed, I think Boo got it around same time during her 2ww.  Rest up as much as poss, boring I know but hopefully will be worth it   

Ember, glad to hear you're feeling better.  That is very true bout it only taking one.  My last cycle I only got 3 eggs, 2 fertilised. One was perfect and is now my little fella. I'd only 6 follies and that was both ovaries producing.  Acupuncture was good, kinda regret not doing it sooner.  If I get a failed cycle this time I think I'll deffo look into doing it leading up to next cycle (that's if I've any eggs left).  Yes she specialised in fertility.  She was a girl in Dublin, she told me to try find a place in Belfast for right before and after transfer but not sure I'll be able to.  She told me lots of success stories bout her clients.  She was telling me what I need to be eating etc.  Said not to go more than 3/4 hours without eating as seeming your brain kicks off some hormones that you don't want in your body when doing IVF so eat up girls!  She put seed things on my ears that I've to squeeze a couple of times a day. 1 is a stress point and I can't really remember the other two but I'm squeezing them anyway    I talked her through my monthly cycles and by the look on her face she didn't seem too hopeful for me this time.  I think I'm showing signs of early menopause ..... great!  

Boo, how you feeling? Bet you're still in shock with a big smile on your face   

Well I think the waffle above sums me up for the mo.  Nervous bout the scan tomorrow.  Oh another thing girls, the acupuncturist told me I should go in with notepad and pen and take down all measurements of follies, lining etc.  Very helpful to have especially if you were going to get acupuncture.  She couldn't believe how poorly monitored we are in the Royal.  She said most of her clients have their bloods done regularly and are scanned a lot more during treatment.  She also said the consultant is talking rubbish saying I couldn't do anything for my lining, she said other girls at other clinics have been given oestrogen patches which have worked.  

Sorry for the looooong post.....hope I haven't bored yis too much!


----------



## ritchiem

Boo 
Congrats I am so happy got for you and DH. All well worth the wait I'm sure 

Limbo everything crossed for this Sunday     

It's really lovely to hear such good news coming through on this thread.

Good luck all you other ladies.

Mags x


----------



## ember

Em05 good luck for tomorro morning for ur scan, hope all goes good.  Did u have any luck with the acupuncture before an after tx? There is one place in Belfast where the woman does that Mayan massage (fertility massage) not too sure if she also does acupuncture, think she is called Ruth Allen.
That was really interesting about the food, don't thnk I am waiting 3/4 hours between meals at the minute tho lol, thank god I lost half a stone before his started as I am now back to starting weight an I'll prob put another half stone on before its finished! 

How's everybody doing today x


----------



## LullaBelle11

Hi girls,

Boo - Massive congrats.  I am delighted for you!

Limbo, good luck for tomorrow!

Ember - good luck for your scan today.  Hope it goes well.

Hi to everyone... Em, ritchiem, fi, erica, mmcm... hope you are all doing well?

AFM, I am on day 5 of DR.  Had an awful head ache at the weekend with the sprays but don't feel too bad today.

Quick question:  I have to go away for work on day 5 and 6 of stimms.  It means travelling about 2.5 hours away and staying in a hotel for 2 nights.  I am a bit wary about going and bringing my injections with me.  I don't know if they will have a fridge for me to store my injections in.  Would you go or should I say I can't make it?


----------



## Em05

Hi Girls,

Ember, best of luck for tomorrow.  Thanks for that re the massage info, I might look into it.  As for the weight gain, I'm the same.  My belly looks huge at the mo!  

Lullabelle, sorry to hear you got a bad headache with sprays, seemingly plenty of water keeps side effects at bay.  Don't worry bout the injections on your 2 nights away.  It says on the box they are to be stored under 25 degrees.  If your hotel has no fridge, I'd just keep them in the boot of your car.  With this cold weather it'll be as good as a fridge.

Thanks for the kind wishes Ritchiem

Well scan went ok.  Lining is looking good which I was pleased to hear.  I've got a measly 4 follies :-/  Was disappointed when I heard but then had to remind myself that I've very low AMH and I only got 6 follies 2.5 years ago so prob not that bad at all.  He said they weren't the size he wanted them to be so increased my last gonal F injection by 150 tonight and then trigger tomorrow with collection on Fri morning.  Just hope none of them are empty or are cysts like last time. Sure nothing I can do now only hope and pray.   

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## ember

Em05 soo exciting!! I am like you disappointed with low follie amount but what were we expecting if we are honest, as you rightly said it only takes 1 an you have done everything you can.  
This cycle has just flown in, I hope I have come on a bit tomorrow too, wish it was today just to get it  over with!


----------



## Ctv

Congratulations Boo - what happy news!!!!


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Em05 - can't believe you'll be going do EC already.  Great that lining looks better.  everthing goes well.  1 wee special one is all it takes.

Ember good luck for tomorrow it really does fly once you start.

Lullabelle water definitely helps with the head aches.  If your worried about drugs could you take a wee cool bag and get extra ice at the bar??  Just a thought but I think Em is right if its gonal f once out of fridge will still be ok for quite a while.

Limbo hopefully a wee bit of bleeding is just implantation. Mine was 6 days after 5 day transfer.  I have twinges every time I move and its horrible when I sneeze or cough feels like endo pains too.

Hello FIfij, mmcm, erica and everyone else popping on.  Try and keep snug in this cold weather.  

Thanks everyone for kind words. Finished gel on Sunday so it's all up to me now,  kinda nervous about that.  Felt a bit funny after lunch today but no sickness just sore boobs.  I'd feel better if I was sick then at least I'd know hormones kicking in  

Keep warm
Boo
xxx


----------



## Erica d

At screening appt do they just take bloods and weigh you?


----------



## Boo333

Hi Erica

At mine they get checked our ID and we both gave blood.  When you up?


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all

Haven't been on this week. Work has been a wee bit busy. But it's hump day!! 

Had a fabulous full body massage on Monday which was so relaxing!! Although 10 minutes sitting on my chair on Tuesday morning and the wonderful effects had disappeared. TMI alert - has anyone experienced severe diahorrea? 4:30am on Tuesday morning!! On a positive note it did assist with a 3lbs weight loss. Still no other side effects of spray. AF wasn't actually too bad (miracles do happen)!! All ready to start stimming on Friday. 

How are you all? 
Fi x


----------



## Erica d

Boo. Up just after 11. Congrats by the way


----------



## Em05

Hi girls, 

Ember, how did yesterday go? Hope all ok x

Boo, thanks for that. Getting nervous now + praying theres some eggs! I was the same re coming off the gels, weird how different clinics have different ways. Roll on your scan so you can see that lovely heartbeat  

Erica, my screening was same as Boo's. best of luck

Fi, massage sounds lovely. Sorry to hear bout the diahorrea though. I had it every morning when I started stims + kinda lost appetite (cant complain bout that one!). Just the hormones effecting us all differently. Good on you loosing the 3lbs. Best of luck for tomorrow

Well EC tomorrow. Very nervous now, not bout procedure just as to number of eggs. Cant believe its come around this quick. 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## LullaBelle

Best of luck for tomorrow Em! xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Good luck for tomorrow Em.


----------



## Erica d

Got my screening appt done today and when they weighed and measured my height I had shrink by 1 1/2 inches. Gave me a laugh anyway!!  Do they weigh u at every appt as my height hopefully will go up again lol. Next appt is on 14th for the treatment plan etc. 

All the best for all those waiting on news.


----------



## ember

Em05 good luck for tomorrow and   there are Lots of eggs x

I got on so much better yesterday, I now have 9 eggs an the 2 biggest were 18mm, Soo delighted after being so disappointed on Saturday.  This is the most eggs we have had 😊. We are back up tomorrow morning for another scan an then fingers crossed doc hopes ec on Monday/Tuesday, will know more tomorrow.  I swear I am ready to burst out of my clothes, even my (.)(.) are bursting....hope this is normal.  I am now off work for 1 week and I am really looking forward to the break, last cycle I took the 2 weeks off but was going off my head at home so only taking what I really need this time.

Fi good luck with the Stimms tomorrow 

Hi to everyone hope your all doing good xxx


----------



## Boo333

that's fantastic news ember!  Just goes to show how things can progress in a few days.  Hope all went will today too.  My boobs were sore and big (well bigger coz they're normally tiny) all through stims.

Enjoy your week off!


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Ember was so happy to read your post, just goes to show how things can change in few days. Delighted for you x

Well I got 4 eggs today. Couldnt believe it as expected less. Hoping and praying they fertilize. I've to ring at 8:30 tomorrow to see. I felt ok afterwards + went shopping for 3 hours on boucher road. Felt crap when I got home+still bleeding wee bit. Im such a dope sometimes  . Have feet up now + bed early tonight! Boo did you get light bleeding after EC?

Hi to all other girlies x


----------



## Fifij250910

Have just done my first injection - hope I did it right!!!


----------



## ember

Em05 that is brilliant you got 4 eggs! pray for lots of eggy action tonight   . So glad you got on ok.  I don't know how you managed shopping for 3 hrs, my last cycle I just about managed a Burger King on he way home an then slept for hours! Rest up an take it easy xx

Thanks boo, how are you feeling now?

Well done fifi, am sure you did it perfect, when are you back for a scan? Apparently hot water bottle on the tummy, pineapple juice, 5 x Brazil nuts and 5 walnuts is the trick to growing loads of wee follies. 

Afm we had another scan today, we have 9 follies doc wants me to continue menopur for another 2 nights just to try an get the smaller ones to come on, then trigger on Sunday for ec on Tuesday   . Ohh this is getting scary now, feeling really positive tho xx


----------



## Em05

3 eggs fertilised...yipee! Booked in for ET on Monday. Fingers crossed they continue to develop  

Ember delighted your scan went well....sooooo Tues is the big day! Will have everything crossed for you x


----------



## ember

Em05 brilliant news!! That's fab results, how are you feeling today?? 
Thanks, I can't wait to get going now x


----------



## Boo333

Hello ladies

Em05 that's fantastic.  I'm sure your heart was pounding when you made that call.  Hope you're taking it a bit easier over the weekend.  I did have very slight bleed and then wee bit of brown blood mixed in with gel (sorry TMI) for a few days.  Have you started progesterone?  You'll just be thinking about your wee emmies all weekend now.  Not long until they'll be snuggling in tight.  You off work for the 2 weeks.

Ember great that things are looking good for you too.  Loving the PMA.  Hope those wee follies will be growing big a juicy over the weekend.  Scary and exciting all in one.  

Fifij congratulation on starting stims.  I'm sure your going grand.  Isn't amazing how quickly it flies once you start.

Limbo OTD tomorrow?  Hope you're ok.

mmcm what's happening with you any more progress?

Hi Erica, Lullabelle and everyone else.

AFM - got my date for scan yesterday for 27th Nov.  Can't wait to then and make sure all ok.  Did another CB test today and changed to 2-3 weeks pregnant so that's a good sign.  No sickness or anything just not sleeping very well.  DH got new call of duty game so he's glued to that non stop, but he did hoover and mop the floors today so can't complain to much.

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Ember, not long now   Feeling grand now, took it easy once I got home + also just chilled yesterday. Got sense at last!!

Boo, so the 27th is ur scan...how exciting. The CB showing 2-3 weeks is a great sign. Its a mad feeling after your scan cause thats you finished with the clinic. Your next scan will be in maternity hospital. Its a great feeling to feel 'normal' like everyone else in there. Sorry to hear your sleep is poor, its prob all the hormones. Good to hear DH is pulling his weight around the house for you   Yeh I was a nervous wreck making the call yesterday. Will be just as nervous tomorrow, hoping theres good grade ones/one.    started the progesterone on night of EC. Going grand so far + no more bleeding thank god. I gave up work when I had DS, decided to stay off til I was finished with all things IVF.

Limbo, am thinking of you today  

Fi, great you've got started. Its mad how quickly you get used to the injections.

Well I'm lying awake since 5am. Cant stop thinking bout the embies etc (you were right Boo!). Feeling positive + hoping I can keep it up. Just so nerve racking. Roll on tomorrow. We're heading to Donegal on Wed for 5 nights so hopefully that'll be a good distraction. 

Hi to all the other quiet ladies   x


----------



## mmcm

Morning

Boo- that's fantastic news. You really don't believe it until they scan you.super exciting times ahead.take it easy. U have an excuse now not to do the hoovering yippee....that's a great sign moving to 2-3w. Ur gp cud also do a beta blood test if you wanted but when I was pregnant I was just happy to see it move on the weeks. 

Em05 that's fantastic news on the embroyos, I'm saying a strong prayer for u that u have happy wee embroyos waiting for you tomorrow, for 3 out of 4 to fertilise you have good quality embroyos,well done, 

Limbo thinking of you Hun x

Ember trigger tonight yippee... Enjoy been drug free. I'm sure u can't wait until Tuesday now. Fingers crossed, that's great u have 9 on show.hope u get them all.

Fi good on you for the first injection that can b tough going, you won't be long until ur going for ec to. 

Hi to anyone I've missed. This trend really is v busy at the moment... Great to see ppl getting closer to their long awaiting dreams to come true.

Afm- haven't been on ff much been so annoyed. Like I accepted my offer in austust and they have jus messed me around constant. Have to see found the rfc admin etc terrible,because I didn't take natural periods I feel like I went into a save for later pile. Any way after ringing 2 weeks constant for a schedule I got it yesterday, even though they said I'd have it 2 weeks ago. I'm on an antagonist protocol start norethisterone in Thursday, ec scheduled for 17 dec and test date 2nd jean  great way to start the new year..... Sorry about the moaning, I'm not one for moaning but feel like I've been waiting forever now.


----------



## Limbo2

Well ladies, no good news from me, I'm afraid 

The light spotting I had last Saturday got progressively worse until Tuesday, when it turned into a proper period.
I had hoped the bleeding was implantation, then I blamed it on the gels & countless other reasons I found from dr google    But I knew on Tuesday that it was all over for us. 

Even though I knew in my heart that it hadn't worked I still tested this morning anyway - no surprises - it was negative. I just needed to see the test for myself cos a tiny bit in your head still hopes against hope that you'll have a wee miracle. 
I'm absolutely heartbroken  

Thankfully my wee husband is amazing and so supportive and we're just gonna take a few months away from 'the baby thing' and enjoy each other's company again, maybe have a holiday. We definitely will try again, but it'll take a while to get the money together as I don't work due to my endometriosis and other health issues.

Sorry for no personals, I wish you all the very best wherever you are on your journey. I'll keep looking in to see how you're all getting on if that's ok! 
Take care. Xx


----------



## ember

Limbo so sorry  . Take lots of care and let your lovely husband look after you, it really is so disappointing and you need to time to get back to yourself after the roller coaster of ivf, take care xx

Em05 any word on your embies? Donegal for 5 days sounds bliss, it s one of my favourite places in the world, you will be ready for the wee break x

Mmcm try an think positive now an give your cycle your best shot, it was rotten getting messed about but this is your time and try and focus on that, good luck xx

Fi how are you getting on??

Afm enjoying my Monday lay in, when I should be at work, nothing like a cuppa in bed when everyone else is working away.  Tmi alert but incredibly constipated, did anyone else have this?? Ec tomorro an I must say the nervousness is kicking in now but this time tomorrow it will be over, at least it's first thing x


----------



## Em05

Limbo, I'm so so sorry to hear that. As Ember said take lots of care. You're right to take a wee break and focus on you + DH. Look after yourself + you know where we all are if you need us.   

Mmcm, thanks for that. Delighted to hear you got your schedule at last. The ball is finally rolling now for you, thank god.  

Ember, good to hear you're enjoying your Mon off. I had constipation after EC + was panicing as didnt want to poo after ET incase the embie fell out   So basically eat as much fruit + juice as poss + had a strong coffee the morning of ET + low n behold I went!! Well only 1 more sleep til EC...will keep everything crossed for you. All the very best x 

Afm- I got a call on our way to the clinic for ET to say the 3 embies were very good + they advised us to go to blast. They said it was our decision though as there is a small risk. Nearly died as was last thing I expected to hear. They said by Wed if any had died off or not split properly at least they'd know + be able to put the best one back as opposed to doing a guessing job today. Feel excited + of course nervous as could go pear shaped. In complete shock. Will have to take a valium or something for the next 2 nights as nerves are nearly gone. I had a day 2 transfer last time so big changes this time. God this whole thing is so nerve racking isnt it. Hope I made the right decision  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Limbo I'm really sorry this cycle didn't go your way.  Good to hear you and DH have such a good relationship though and can support each other.  Take time to enjoy your life together and hopefully in the future you'll get your wee miracle.

Ember - Happy Monday!  You might remember I thought I had a cyst , well the pain in my side turned out to be constipation!   Once I went I was grand.  I took senna tablets about a week into 2ww as still had trouble going and it was great also totally safe to take.  Good luck for tomorrow.   lots of juicy eggies.

Em thats fantastic!  It means a few more days worry but getting to blast would be great.  I'm sure they wouldn't suggest it unless they thought wee embies were strong enough. 

Mmcm thanks - I'm not going to worry about beta test.  Only 2 weeks to scan so I'll just keep hoping for the best until then.  So glad you finally got your schedule its a disgrace the way they treated you.  At least that's the admin side sorted.  I'm sure you'll have a better experience from now on in.

Hello Fifij,  lullabelle, erica and anyone else looking in.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all,

Limbo - I am so so sorry that your cycle has ended like this. We are all thinking of you. Good to hear your DH is looking after you. This is a very tough old process.  

Ember - good luck for tomorrow! All crossed for lots of eggs.

Em - I'm sure you a wreck with the waiting but as Boo said they must be good quality embies!!

Mmcm - you must be delighted to finally have your schedule and get started

Boo - how have you been? Has it sunk in yet?

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?

AFM - stimming is going well. I think I have finally got the knack of the injection pen! Up for first scan on Wednesday morning. Fingers crossed everything is going well   

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Em05

Best of luck Ember..hope you get lots of juicy eggs  

Fi thats great you've got into swing of things re injections. Best of luck for tomorrow, hope theres lots of follies


----------



## ember

Hi ladies really quick update, had my egg collection this morning an we got 9 eggs!!! Still can't believe it as last cycle we just got 4.  Now the sleepless nights commence waiting for the call.  Will check in tomorro again an let you know how we get on with the embryologist call! Pray pray pray for loads of eggie action tonight 😊
Sorry for no personals absolutely knackered xxx


----------



## Boo333

Ember thats fantastic!!  

Fingers crossed lots of gettin jiggy tonight  

Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.  Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Oh Ember what brilliant news. From 4 to 9...what a difference! Good luck with the call, hope its nice + early! Fingers crossed theres lots of getting jiggy with it   x


----------



## Fifij250910

Morning all!!

Just back from scan. 6 follies on the right, he couldn't really see the left ovary very well. Got bloods done. Have to ring back at 4 for results. 

Fi 
Xx


----------



## LullaBelle

Hi everyone,

Limbo, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  Sending you lots of hugs xxx

Em, was it ET today?  Hope all went well?

Boo, Hope you are keeping well.  Won't be long until your scan! xx

Ember, 9 eggs is fab!  Hope the phonecall had good news for you today xx

Fi,  I hope the results are ok for you.

AFM, still sniffing away.  I feel like I have been on the sprays for ages now.  Start stimms next Thursday.

Hi to anyone I have missed xx


----------



## Em05

Hi girls,

Just back from ET. One 'good' embie on board. Was wee bit disappointed as 2 embies fell bit behind + not suitable for freezing. They transferred a 4bb which is good not perfect. Dont know why im feeling like this suppose I must have subconsciously built my hopes up for a top grade one out of the three after Wednesdays call. Ah well nothing I can do only hope, pray, eat brazil nuts + drink pinapple juice  

Ember, hope phone call brought great news x

Fi, 6 follies on one ovary is great. What was blood test for?

Lullab, good to hear sniffing is going well. Yeh it feels like forever when your on them. Roll on Thurs for stims  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Fifij250910

Ember - when we had our appt with the nurse she was very encouraging and told us not to worry about the grading of the embies!! Rest up plenty tonight and make sure you are being looked after. 

The bloods were just to check everything was working as it should. Maybe because he couldn't see what was going on with left ovary?

Back in on Monday morning for scan and then EC on Wednesday.


----------



## chellelynn

Hi Everyone,

Finally think I have found where I belong.  I just wanted to say a best wishes to everyone who is currently going through a cycle, my thoughts and best wishes are with you all  

A little about me, I am 29, partner is 28 we have been trying for 4 years, all tests came back clear with no issues for either of us, so this is our first cycle of IVF.

Well I started DR on 31st Of October and it hasn't been easy so far.  I have really bad nausea and vomiting after eating, dizziness, bloating, sore boobs, acne, and AF has just left and it was extremely heavy and unpleasant.  I am due to start Gonal F injections tomorrow evening.  My first tracking apt is Tuesday 19th and then the next is Sunday 24th.

I really am so happy to have found this site with all the emotions I am experiencing at the minute it is really nice to read a lot of your posts and know that I am not alone.

Chelle x


----------



## Boo333

Hi everyone

Welcome chellelynn.  Sorry to read you are having such a horrible time with DR.  It should all get better when you start stims.  Good luck with your first injection.  I found injections not as bad as I expected and I'm scared of needles! 

Fifij like Em says 6 from 1 ovary is good and there might be even more on the other one.  Hope bloods come back good.  

Em try not to let yourself get down re the grading.  There are loads of stories on here of poorer quality emmies resulting in BFP.  I didn't ask what grade mine was coz thought it would make me even more stressed, so mine might not have been top quality too.  Enjoy being PUPO and hope DH is spoiling you.

Lullabelle hope your not having too many side effects.  Can't wait until scan.

Ember   you got good news today.

AFM still no real symptoms which is making me nervous.  Spoke to my acupuncturist last night and back for session on Friday so that will relax me a bit.  Trying to stay away from pee sticks but I'm soooo tempted.  Can't wait for scan but scared at the same time.  

Boo
xxx


----------



## ember

Em05 well done on your transfer! You are officially PUPO  , I can understand your disappointment tho as you just want the best an it's a kick in the teeth when it's not perfect.  That's all the hard work done, now its the mental challenge of just waiting  we are going to go bonkers....at least we all have each other to get thru the 2ww x

Fi that is brilliant you have 6 already x

Boo thanks for your kind words x ps stay away from the pee sticks lol x

Lullabelle your time will fly in just keep sniffing away   it's kind of strange as its not the nicest thing in the world but when you get to et an you have nothing more to do its a bit strange you kind of miss it   I think it's more you know that it's out of your hands then x

Afm got the call this morning to say out of our 9 only 3 fertilised, An they are ringing tomorrow morning with another update.  I know this is really silly but I got really upset after I came off the phone as I had really really hoped that we would get more than that an we could go to blast.  Hoping an praying that tomorrow morning doesn't bring any worse news an our 3 wee eggies keep doing what they are supposed to.  Et is provisionally planned for Friday.  Haven't felt too bad apart from that, wee bit sore an I look like I am about to give birth lol  My lovely hubbie took me to the cinema this afternoon to try an lift our heads from all things ivf/eggs/pessaries/, eating my bodyweight in popcorn definitely lifted my mood  . I know I am extremely lucky to have 3 an it only takes 1    
My pma has returned


----------



## mmcm

Hello lovely ladies

Gosh this trend has been busy, brilliant. Yipppeeee Pma all the way.

Limbo-I'm so so sorry to hear that u had a bfn, it really is devastating, heart breaking and nothing u could have done could have changed this outcome. I know how u feel I had a bfn cycle in August, take time to come to terms,be king p&d to yourself an have a little time to find your feet again,I always think ok it might not have been my turn but it will come. It just takes a little longer. I used to say to myself as long as I have ovaries an a womb il keep on trying. And it did happen and it will happen for you. Good luck Hun xx

Em05 - that is a fantastic blast on board, congratulations on been pupo. Be very proud and just let that wee embroyo do it's work and snuggle in tight xx

Fi- that is great, your ovaries seem to be responding great, when are u booking in for ec? Xx

Boo- hope your feeling ok and looking after yourself? Not long until your scan, it's a nerve wrecking time until scan but just try and settle.it will be brilliant x

Ember please don't be disheartened 3 is really great.hope this continue and end up blasting wee embroyos, you really do feel so bloated after ec. I found it v sore both times and I was knocked out lol, praying cone Friday u have even better news xx

Chelle lynn welcome welcome welcome.....so sorry u have been feeling so poorly, hope it's all worth the sickness. Stick it out pet ul get there. 

Afm- start norethisterone tomorrow for 1 week with metformin and then bleed, anyone been on both of these to start before stimming.i don't start stimming until 5th December feels like eternity away but a little step closer


----------



## Em05

Fi, thanks for that. I kicked myself for asking the grade afterwards, ignorance is bliss n all that. Thats good you're being monitored properly re bloods etc. Roll on Wed for you, it goes so quick once you get started doesnt it.

Welcome Chelle, sorry to hear bout DR, you poor thing. The injections should make things bit better, best of luck with your first one. Are you with the Royal?

Thanks Boo. Ah you deffo got top grades as they wont freeze any low grades at all. Hope you enjoy your acupuncture session + it helps relax you. I know it feels forever til the scan but its worth the wait when you see that lovely heartbeat x

Ember, sorry to hear that. Hope todays call was positive + you're all set for tomorrow. Good to hear your hubby is looking after you well. This whole journey is such a rollercoaster isnt it. Keep up your PMA. I have everythibg crossed you have 3 top quality embies    

Mmcm, great you're getting started. I haven't heard of those drugs before. Are they to bring on your AF?

Well 1 day into 2ww + cracking up already   Rested yesterday + taking it easy today. Have started analysing every twinge already....its going to be a loooong 12 days haha


----------



## ember

Em05 I will be joining you on the dreaded 2ww tomorrow at 12.15   embryologist called today to say embies were doing good 3 x grade 2 which she seemed to be happy about, I just can't wait to get back their now an get at least 1 back.

Chelle welcome   once you get onto Stimms you'll feel much better hopefully, just make sure you are getting plenty of rest x

Mmcm 1 week will fly, I know you can't wait to get started, here's hoping and praying we all get the wee Xmas gift we really want this year x

Hi to everyone hope u are all having a good day xx


----------



## chellelynn

Thank you mmcm 😃 first injection done tonight was fine thank goodness.

Em yes I'm at the royal 😃  I

I'm trying to get as much rest as possible , I work 6 days a week though and the week I'll be due for EC and ET I'm short staffed so trying not to stress out about it at the minute xx


----------



## Em05

Ember, great to hear you'll be joining me on this lovely 2ww, we're only a few days apart. Best of luck for tomorrow, hope you get some snowbabies too x

Chelle, thats great your 1st injection went ok. You sure are a busy lady! Hopefully you'll manage to get something sorted for your EC + ET week x


----------



## Erica d

Well picked up my drug pack and treatment Plan today. Start spray on 26th November and injections in December. Bit worried about the injections but will do a bit more research on YouTube first!!  Probably be on here quite a bit asking weird questions.


----------



## Fifij250910

Evening ladies!

Welcome Chelle! You'll find everyone on here really supportive and helpful! I have found it great!!

Erica - for me it was the thought of the needle that scared me at first. But once you've done it once it gets easier!!

Ember - all the best for tomorrow!!  

Mmcm - the time will fly in! After all the waiting we have done this part seems to fly by!

Hope the lovely 2wwers are keeping well and are being looked after!!

Boo - when is your scan? 

Looking forward to 5:30pm tomorrow - weekend off!!!

Take care
Fi xx


----------



## chellelynn

Erica honestly I felt the same way but Im on day 2 of stims now so second injection later this evening and to be honest is wasnt that bad, I kinda just looked the other way and talked to myself while my partner done it lol x


----------



## ember

Well ladies just a quick check in to say I a officially PUPO  . 
Et went great, the embryologist said I had 2xgrade 2's that had split beautifully (his words lol) and both he and the doc said we couldn't have asked for a better outcome.  I must say even though it is our second cycle I am still mesmerised by the whole process and watching your wee embies on the screen..just amazing.  
Unfortunately our other wee embie wasn't so good so no snow babies, all our hopes and dreams are pinned on these 2.
Can't believe we have done everything we possibly can and now we just wait &   an let nature take its course.  

Hope everyone is taking it easy and looking forward to the weekend xx

Oh one more thing...has anyone taking the cyclogest pessary had any tummy trouble? I have had quite sharp cramps since starting them and tmi very loose motions & nausea off and on sorry for that but wasn't sure if its the pessaries or maybe just as all the drugs are starting to leave my system??


----------



## chellelynn

Aww Ember baby dust to you! Plenty of rest 😃  thinking of you xx


----------



## chellelynn

Hi everyone was wondering if any of you could help me out. I'm on day 2 of gonal f injections and I have a pain around my left hip bone, it's hard to explain kind of like it's bruised and when moving my left leg it's sharp. I had felt some twinges in my ovary this morning and throughout the day. I'm trying not to get stressed about every little thing but it's so hard, thank you in advance xx


----------



## ember

Chelle did you get a number to ring clinic out of hours?  The twinges in your ovaries sounds normal enough as things are starting to happen in there, but the pain in hip..have no idea wat that cud b, have you tried a hot water bottle or a bath to see if that clears it up? It will def help with the twinges in ur ovaries x


----------



## chellelynn

Hi Emer,

I tried ringing but it's going to messaging service. I was told not to have baths or use any hot water bottles :/

I've just gotten into bed to rest, hopefully it will be gone in the morning and if not I will ring them first thing and see what they say.

It's such an odd pain kinda like I've pulled my groin muscle :/

Chelle xx


----------



## Boo333

Ember well done congratulations on being PUPO!! 

Chellelynn I have endometroisis (sorry I've forgotten how to spell so tired!)  I had pains during 2ww which felt a bit like pulled groin muscles or something and also really painful hip joints from about 2 weeks ago.  I thought this was all endo related but not sure.  Sorry dont know if this helps just thought I'd share.  You should still check when you can get through.

Sorry no personals will do proper catch up soon.


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi Ladies,

May I just offer good wishes to all you current cyclers   

Sorry to jump in, thought I would pick your brains a wee bit if you don't mind?
Firstly: we've received & accepted our offer of treatment & got our appointments booked for bloods & per- treatment consultation....what I wanted to know is (excuse my ignorance) - do we have our blood screening at the Royal or at the Grove?
Also, do we pay for the fertility drugs and if so, can anyone give me an idea of how much they cost? 
(Feel really silly for not knowing any of this)

Thanks xx


----------



## Em05

Ember, welcome to the delightful 2ww! Thats great bout the two lovely embies on board. How you finding it so far? I got those cramps + 'loose motions' with the gels too, seems to be easing a bit today. In Donegal at mo which is good distraction although still manage to think bout it 24/7 + analyse every little twinge etc!

Chelle, sorry to hear bout your pain. Has it eased at all? Typical the way these things happen at weekends when you cant get anyone

Erica, so exciting to be starting soon  

Diamonds, welcome   I think all appointments including bloods are done in RFC. If you're doing NHS your drugs are free, if private you'll have to pay. They're in or around £1k from what I remember. Best of luck with it x


----------



## DiamondGirl

Thanks Em, sorry should have said that it's our first icsi on NHS. The letter kinda took us by surprise - wasn't expecting it so soon! Our previous appointments were at the Grove so I just wanted to make sure we didn't head to the wrong place!

Thanks again& best wishes x


----------



## Fifij250910

Evening ladies. 

How are we all??  Welcome DiamondGirl!!

Second scan tomorrow eeekkkkk!!  And EC on Wednesday. Just checking how long before should DH not ejaculate? I can't remember if they said 2 or 3 days!!!!


----------



## chellelynn

Hey everyone,

Haven't been on much over the weekend but I hope everyone is doing well.  The mysterious hip pain has disappeared and now I'm getting pains in both sides so it's obviously my ovaries doing what they are supposed to. Since yesterday morning though my tounge is a yucky white/yellow color and my taste buds seem more enlarged I was wondering if anyone else experienced oral thrush whilst taking gonal f?

Fifi my clinic said 3-4 days but if your really unsure I would double check with them to put your mind at rest x

Diamondgirl welcome I  am a newbie also and I attend the royal. I was really surprised when I got my letter also as I wasn't expecting it so soon but once I got the letter reference pre assessment etc all my appointments have been at the royal x


----------



## ember

Hi ladies I have had the day from hell  . I knew when I started the pessaries last week that they weren't really sitting well with me as I have irritable bowel.  Omg I have been up since 4 o'clock this morning in excruciating pain to the point where I was being sick and spent the best part of the day on my hands and knees. Dh rang the emergency clinic no and the nurse was lovely, thnk she was concerned it was hyper stimulation but as I only had 9 eggs collected prob not, she wanted us to come to the clinic but as its 1.30-2 hrs away that wasn't even an option today. She said it really did sound like a reaction to the pessaries with having a sensitive bowel but i really do need to continue taking them till otd.  She told me to take paracetamol and try and lay down and rest, it was about 3 o'clock this afternoon before I could ah flat,  I can honestly say it is only within the last hour that I have got some ease. 

Sorry for the moany post and no personals but I am petrified that I have destroyed our chances with all the vomiting and straining today   that the pain is gone tomorrow as dh is taking me to our local hospital if its no better, as anyone had any experience of this?


----------



## chellelynn

Awk ember I'm sorry you have had such a horrible day. This is my first ivf cycle so I'm unable to offer any advice I just wanted you to know in thinking of you and I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## ember

Thanks chelle, this is our 2nd cycle but I definitely didn't suffer this problem the last time, hopefully it clears overnight.  Are you feeling ok? I used Menopur an didn't have any problems at all x


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

I started the sprays on Friday. I was meant to start 2 months ago but kept being changed but anyhow I have got started. 

I am only on the sprays for 2 weeks then injections and so on  and I will know on 27 dec if I get my bfp. Exciting all being well I get that far.  

So far the sprays are ok. Feel a little strange but nothing I can't handle. Can't sleep tonight and had the strangest dreams last night. 

Anyone else on the sprays at the minute? I wasn't sure if I was taking them right, I don't sniff the spray up just let it spray up itself. Any tips on asking the nasel spray. Can taste it a bit in the back of my throat but very slight taste. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

Ember are u any better? Are you taking the pessaries vaginally? That sounds awful, I'm sure u are v distressed. Did u take different ones last cycle? If so I would see if your clinic can give u those instead, you can't go on like that. I also think you might be better getting medically checked out just to rule out ohss. I know it might seem like 9 eggs wouldn't cause it but u never know with these things. Obviously I hope this is all irrelevant and that u are feeling much better today! 


Maggie you are doing the sprays the right way dont worry. It will feel like you're maybe not getting much but you will be. I found setting a recurring alarm on my phone really helped remind me to take it 4 times a day. 


X


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all!!

Ember - how are you feeling? Sounds like you have been having a bad time of it. I have suffered from IBS in the past. But more stress related. Hope you are ok x

Maggie - sounds like you are doing it right! It is hard to know and then there is the panic that you are doing something wrong. 

Hope all you others are good!

Afm - scan this morning. Dr said it was looking good. Still not much visibility of left ovary - it seems to be behind my uterus. So he is happy to go ahead with what we have on the right. Looked like about 6-9 follies!!

Last meds tonight and then a wee rest day tomorrow. 

Take care all
Fi
Xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Hi Everyone,

I hope you all have had a good day.  

Well I'm nearly there  First scan in the morning.  I was a little worried as most people seemed to have had a scan prior to starting stims, (AF was here 10th-13th).  I started Buserelin spray on 31st Oct and Gonal F (225/900pen) on Thursday 14th.  I am extremely tired today and more bloated than yesterday, also have oral thrush not sure if this is related to the medication, will ask tomorrow.  

To be honest I cannot believe that I have made it this far, the side effects have been horrible.  Hoping that everything goes ok in the morning and then the next scan will be Sunday 24th and hopefully get an apt for EC and time for Pregnyl l injection.

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Fifij250910

This seems to be my week for memory loss and stupid questions. Doing my pregnyl injection tonight @ 9:30. I use both powders and both liquids in one syringe??


----------



## chellelynn

Hi Fifi everyone is different but if you are usin both powders it's still only one bottle of water but if your really unsure ring your clinic and double check xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Thanks for jogging my memory!!   Two powders to one water!!!


----------



## ember

Hi ladies yep 2 powders to 1 water, enjoy your last injection, in a strange way you will feel lost tomorrow with nothing to do x

Chelle god luck for your scan in the morning hope there are lots of little follies growing away x

Afm feeling good bit better this evening but still gona get a wee appointment with my own doc tomorro think I am going to get a line for a week and just relax , this is our last shot an don't want to leave anything to chance, plus these pessaries are not agreeing with me at all.

Hope everyone is doing good, em05 hope you enjoyed your lovely break in Donegal x


----------



## Em05

Just a quickie as still in Donegal + have no signal most of time.

Ember was so sorry to hear bout your ordeal, how awful for you. Did you get to the GP? Really hope its eased for you. This 2ww is tough enough without having that going on too. Mine are still "loose" too, eased for a day but then returned. I didnt get this on the pesseries the last time, they were less messey too. How are you now? Hope your managing to relax a wee bit. Ive constant butterflies in stomach, cant seem to stop thinkin bout it. Going to test on Fri mornin, I know im mad but im just too impatient. I think Sun is my test date, well thats 12 days after transfer but im including transfer day. Is that right or do you count from day after transfer? 

Will post properly later. Hope everyones doing ok xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi everyone. 

Just back from EC. 9 eggs - embryologist was pleased and DH had a good sample too. Not too painful, having had awful AF always - the discomfort was bearable. At home resting now. Have to call at 10:05 tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

Fifi- well done on 9 eggs that's brilliant Hun. Hope jiggy jiggy tonight in the lab tonight ounces great your hubby had a good sample, all you can do now is feet up and relax,we'll deserved. All the hard work is over.xx

Boo- how is pregnancy treating you pet?

Ember that is v tough, defo get a wee sick line, your right put ur self first. Hope your ok.

Em05- hope the 2 ww is ok for you, niggles is a good sign though,. I used to find it impossible not to test, but 12 days u will know, good luck,

Hey to Maggie and cherlynn sorry can't go back I'm on the iPad and then I end up losing the message,hello to anyone I've missed.

Afm- on noristerone until next Wednesday and then have to wait on a bleed and then start injecting, I'm not joking feeling like crap so so bloated, just don't want to ton on a load of weight.


----------



## chellelynn

Awh Ember your just right I have provisionally booked the first week of December off, hopefully not tempting fate.  My scan went well wasn't my consultant was a different one, not the best beside manner but he said everything looks good didn't tell me how many follies there was but from what I made out there was maybe 4-5 each side would that be normal for day 5 on Stims? He told me to drink more even though I'm drinking 3-4ltrs a day but hopefully it would ease the oral thrush I've experienced since starting Stims..

Mmcm I totally know how you feel reference the bloating I feel huge lol like I'm sure I have a slight waddle when I walk!  But it will all be worth it, I hope. 

Chelle x


----------



## Fifij250910

Chellelyn - sounds like Dr Tang was your consultant. We had Dr Agbaje for our first scan and then Dr Tang for second. First scan got told how many etc, second he just said looks good. When I said we had six on first scan had it improved - he just said about that. We got nine eggs today!


----------



## chellelynn

Fifi that really made my day that you knew who it was without me even saying anything lol!! I've always seen Prof McClure and I really like him. I go back on Sunday for another scan hoping for some more information this time lol.  I totally missed your post, I'm really sorry  it's hard reading on my phone! Huge wohoooo on your 9 hunni   Please keep me updated! It's great having someone who's attending the same clinic to relate to xx


----------



## Boo333

Hello Ladies

Gosh it's all go on here now I can hardly keep up.

Chellelynn I had a different constultant for scans, EC and ET.  McManus for scans , Agbaje for EC and Tang for ET.  Good luck for Sunday sounds like things are looking good.  I asked how many egg they thought I'd get and she said maybe about 6 and I got 11.  Hope thrush has cleared up a bit more.

Fifij  congratulations on your 9 eggies that's fantastic and bet DH is well pleased with himself too  .   for good news tomorrow.

Mmcm I was (am) really bloated too sure everyone will be putting the weight on now this time of year.  Hoping everything runs smoothly for you and AF shows up at the right time.  I'm still on the nerves until scan next week.

Em naughty girl planning to test early!   its BFP!  So hard not to think about it 24/7.  Any wee twinges?

Ember so glad you're feeling better.  You def deserve a few days off to put your feet up.  When's your OTD?

Maggie how you getting on with sprays?  I always worried because a lot seemed to come back down my nose but that seems normal.

Hi Diamondgirl - did you get sorted?  When's your appt for bloods?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - still constantly worrying. I haven't really had any sickness.  Just eating non stop!  I'll be so relieved to get scan next Wednesday.  Had acupuncture on Friday night which was fab but I have low blood pressure so have appt for treatment room tomor to get checked.  

Take care everyone
Boo
xxx


----------



## ember

Hi ladies 

Maggie27 - how's he sprays going?? Strange dreams and unsettled sleep definitely sounds about normal during dr

Sparkle heart - thanks for your advice hope your keeping well x

Fifi - 9 eggs!! Well done that is fab, pray for lots of embie action tonight   , make sure your resting up x

Chelle - 4/5 on each side is brilliant! Hope your thrush has cleared up a wee bit 

Em05 - ooh you are very brave testing early    I am not due to test until Friday that will be 14 days from transfer, I swear it feels like the transfer was weeks ago, this 2 ww is soooo long.  I just pray to get to test date this time as last cycle my af came before I even tested.  Do you have any niggles at all?? Apart from the loose motions I keep feeling quite crampy off and on like ou get before af arrives...praying this is the lovely progesterone.  

Mmcm - feeling bloated and putting a stack of weight on is another one of the joys of this process, if it wasn't bad enough already   just don't even worry...hopefully it will be 9 months and a whole lot of weight later that we have to think about it 

Boo - roll on next Wednesday am sure you are excited/nervous and just want to get in there and see the little one for yourself.  Try and take it easy with the low blood pressure, are you feeling ok?? 
Did you have any symptoms during the 2ww?

Hope I haven't missed anybody!  I am feeling much better now thanks everyone for your lovely comments and concern, my tummy is definitely still not right but I am assuming that is the lovely progesterone.  I have been having cramps on and off since yesterday and hoping again its the pessaries and not af.  My sister in law had a wee baby girl today which is lovely and I am delighted for them but I have to admit I had a wee cry when the news came through, my lovely dh gave me a hug and said it will be our turn next, I really pray it is xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Good Morning everyone  I hope everyone is feeling ok this morning. Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone well for EC and ET today also everyone else whatever stage your are at of your cycle xx

*Boo* I hope your apt goes well today  try not to worry 

*Ember* I hope you are feeling better today, I totally understand how you feel about your sister in law, is it just me or is everyone pregnant or ready to give birth at the minute, it is probably just me being over sensitive. DH sounds amazing   it will be your turn hun xx

 To everyone

Chelle x


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all. 
Hope everyone is doing well on sprays and injections. And the 2ww ladies aren't finding it too stressful. 

Boo - all the best for the scan today! 


Afm - Having another rest day. Bleeding has stopped. A little bit crampy and (TMI alert) very loose bowel movements. Feel the need to stay close to home today. 
Just spoke to the embryologist - we have 7 fertilised out of 9!!! Absolutely delighted. Have to call tomorrow at 3 for decision on ET. 
Take care all
Fifi xx


----------



## chellelynn

Fifi that's amazing news   Get plenty of rest hun xx


----------



## ember

Fifi that's amazing well done xx


----------



## Boo333

Fifi that's brilliant I'm sure they'll go to blast. 

Ember I had twinges and cramps 1st week and then 2nd week that heavy feeling you get when AF is coming was convinced it hadn't worked.  Is it this Friday (tomorrow)?  That feels quick but I'm sure you don't think so.

Thanks everyone nurse said my blood pressure is ok just be careful not to standing up too quickly.  I do feel a lot better this week.  I actually woke up this morning and felt  really good.  Then convinced myself I didn't feel pregnant   Eventually told DH this at tea time and worried him sick so I'm just after going out to ASDA and buying more CB pee sticks and did another test to make sure.  All ok and it said 3+ weeks feel like I'm losing the plot.  DH says I'm the only person who worries about feeling good.  I'd feel better boking my ring up!

Sorry for me post
Boo


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys

This is my first week of sprays just one more to go and start injections next weekend. 

Haven't felt to bad just starting to feel really sleepy, and bloated, little emotional today. 

Had a read at everyone's post and wish u all luck  

Will keep u updated when I start the injections . 


Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all. 

So we are going to blast. 7 embies still going strong. We are in on Monday at 1:30 for ET.  So relaxing weekend ahead and preparing for Monday! 

Fifi

Xx


----------



## chellelynn

Fifi that's amazing news   I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend hun xx


----------



## Boo333

Fifi that's brilliant.  You'll have some snow babies at this rate too.

Enjoy your weekend and wrap up warm.


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hey Boo, thanks for the shout, got my appointments for bloods & pre-treatment consultation: 2nd & 9th December. Think I'll leave sorting the endo scratch till after consultation as I can't remember now whether I'm long or short protocol. Also Ballykelly Admin have fried my head slightly on that subject 
Hope everything's good with you & just keep positive for your scan next week x

All the rest of you currently cycling ladies, am following this big part of your journeys with interest as i'll be experiencing it for myself soon enough!


----------



## Em05

What a busy thread! Just got back from Donegal last night.  Had a nice time but the days were sooooo long on the 2ww.  Well .... did the clinic's test this morning and got a bfp   Delighted is an understatement.  Really thought it hadn't worked.  Have been testing since Thurs & all were positive but wouldn't let myself believe it til today's.  

Fi, what a great result.  You must be delighted.  As Boo said, you'll no doubt have snowbabies too.  Best of luck for tomorrow x

Boo, Good to hear your apt went well.  Roll on Wed for you, you'll relax once you see all is looking good.  Asda's profits must be up with all the CB tests bought between the two of us  

Ember, hope you're still feeling better.  I'm still getting cramps & loose motions too.  Hopefully its a sign of a bfp for you too  

Maggie, good to hear you got started.  The tiredness & bloatedness should ease once you start stims.

Mmcm, good to hear you got started too.  The bloating is crazy isn't it.  I look huge at the mo too.  Will be worth it though.

Diamondgirl, welcome and good luck for your apt

Chelle, hope your thrush has cleared?  4/5 follies on each side is great.  I'd only 2 each side!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone.  Can't seem to go down past the last 9 posts. 

Just want to thank you all for your support throughout this very tough journey. Really appreciate it.  Don't know what I'd do without this site. I hope n pray its a lucky thread full of bfp's

Enjoy the rest of your weekend girls.  xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Em    congratulations hunni ❤

My thrush has cleared up   I had my scan this morning and everything is looking great, Dr Tang was my consultant again and was lovely and very informative this time. He said he can see around 18+ some smaller than others but it's looking brilliant but to take it easy as I'm really bloated which he said is to be expected. So I have my pregnyl injection to take tonight at 9:30 and I am booked in for EC on Tuesday at 9:30. So glad to have reached this stage.  Thank you to everyone for all your support ❤

Sharry can you update the front page EC Tuesday 26th  

I hope everyone is keeping well, thinking of everyone xx


----------



## ember

Em05     congratulations that is brilliant!! I am so delighted for you.  Did you have any other symptoms other than the cramping?? 
I was adamant that I was not going to test early, my dh had to practically drag me out of boots yesterday as I was nearly begging him to just let us get 1, haha I am not going to last till Friday!!  Kind of on edge today as I am 9dp3t an this was the day that I started bleeding last cycle, thinking positive thoughts and praying to get past this.
Enjoy the buzz em05 it really must be an amazing feeling to finally get that positive x

Chelle 18 is amazing, I am sure you are fit to bust  . Good luck with the trigger shot tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. Good luck for Tuesday xx


----------



## Em05

Thanks girls. Still sinking in + of course the worrying starting to creep in that all will be ok. One worry goes + another arrives 

Oh my god chelle 18 is unreal. You must be chuffed. Yeh dr tang is very nice, doesnt rush as much as others. Good luck with your trigger tonight, no more injections yippee! Good luck for Tues too x

Speaking of docs, has anyone seen the doc that is the spit of Barack Obama? Unreal resemblance. 

Ember, I dont envy you at all. I still think the 2ww is by far the worst bit especially for impatient people like me! I think its safe enough to test 2 days before. As you can see I gave in 4 days before this time. CB digital are the best ones to use to test early. The cramps have been the only symptom really, I'd a pain on my right side for a few days but thats gone thank god. Cramping is easing but was there for more or less the 2 weeks straight after ET. Wish I could fast forward time for you. Will keep everything crossed you get your very much deserved bfp


----------



## ember

Thanks em05 x. Had to laugh at your Barack comment, that is dr agbaje.  I had an op in the royal to remove one of my tubes an he was my surgeon. When he came to visit me before my surgery I told my dh he looked like Barack, apparently after the surgery when I was in recovery and still out of it on morphine I was talking to the nurses abut Barack, they had a right laugh 😄


----------



## mmcm

Em05 congratulations on the bfp, amazing, 

Ember really hope and pray u join em05 on Friday ( if not before it if u can stop yourself from testing ) lol 

Cherlynn that is fantastic news I'm sure u can't wait , gud luck 

diamond girl welcome did u get your schedule yet


----------



## Boo333

Em brilliant news that's great   .  So please for you and DH.  If you thought 2ww was long just see how slow it goes waiting for scan lol.

Chellelynn wow 18 is amazing.  Good luck for Tuesday it sounds like you'll get loads of wee eggies.  Just keep drinking plenty of water to keep OHSS away.

Ember you're next for BFP!! Good luck for when ever you decide to test.  Will be thinking of you. x

Fifi good luck for tomorrow.

Hello Diamondgirl, mmcm and Maggie hope you're all toastie.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Hope u all getting on well. 

Have a question feel a bit silly I don't know this. But I am DR at the min I am meant to start the injection on Friday, should I expect a bleed? No one mentioned I should and I don't have any scans until after I start the injections. 

I just have seen some girls talking about a bleed? And wondered should I be getting a can before starting he injections? 

I only DR for 2 weeks , should I expect that thing cold get delayed, other ones seem to be on it longer, 



Xxxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi Maggie!!  You will have a bleed around your normal AF date.  I started DR on 23rd October had AF on 1st/2nd November and then started injections on 8th.  You will have your scan about 5 days after you start injections. It should all be on your treatment plan. But if you have any worries or questions you can ring the clinic and we are all here to help xx


----------



## chellelynn

Good Morning everyone  

I hope you are all keeping well and had a nice relaxing weekend.  Well I took my trigger shot at 9:30pm last night, it stung a little but wasnt too bad   have to say though I feel more bloated and really heavier than I have done and my boobs are really sensitive.  Looking forward to EC tomorrow I am going to try to drink more than the 4 lts I have been each day and increase my protein intake today.  Just to get through the day in work feel like I'm waddling around like a whale!!!

Thinking of you all  

Chelle x


----------



## Fifij250910

Well ladies we are PUPO!! Just back from the clinic. We have one on board and one snowbaby. The others are not suitable for freezing. So now the 2ww!!

Going to rest today and tomorrow, and then back to normal!! Any hints and tips from you lovely ladies of what I should / shouldn't be doing?

Fifi xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Congratulations on being PUPO fifi   Get plenty of rest sweetie.  Hopefully this will be me towards the end of the week, sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Chelle xx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls 

Hope u all got ur Monday in ok. I usually go to a Pilates class tonight still deciding if I will go, do this every Monday    might be my last one, don't think I will go when I start the injections as u do a lot of exercises on ur stomach. Don't mind so much when I just DR. 

Thanks for the info about expecting a bleed. My period is due the 27th and then I start injecting on the 29th is that normal? Doesn't give me time incase I am late. 

How do u feel when u start the injections? Any side effects. I also feeling nervous about injections we have the drugs from last month so everything is in the fridge. 

Good luck to all u girls a bit a head of me or if ur just staring


----------



## ember

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing good

I am 10dp3dt an since early this morning I have *tmi* light pink discharge when I wipe only.  I have cramps in my tummy too, My otd is Friday an I have a really heavy heart as I just know that this is af on her way.  As we already had our funded cycle last year this was our 1 and only private go. 
Feeling really sad tonight as really really thought it was going to work this time.  Thank goodness I am off work this week .  

Sorry for the me post tonight xx


----------



## chellelynn

Awh Ember, I am sure you are really stressed and upset but try to stay positive hun, you never know until otd keep that in mind, sending you a huge hug, thinking and praying for you xx


----------



## Em05

Ah Ember I'm so sorry to hear that. Please dont give up. It still could be an implantation bleed. Rest up as much as you can. I had really bad AF type cramps up til today. Try keep positive. Will say a wee prayer for you+will keep everything crossed. Big hugs + remember lots of positivity


----------



## Em05

Best of luck today Chelle xx


----------



## chellelynn

Thank you em hun, just finishing getting ready, nerves are kicking in a little now. I hope you are well hun xx


----------



## chellelynn

Well that's me on my home, we got 10 eggs and a good sample so have to ring at 10am to see how they are doing and if we will go to blast stage so either back on Friday or Sunday. So blessed we got to this stage. Sore and sleepy now so home to bed for a while xxx. Thinking of everyone xxx  

Chelle xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hi sorry for butting in 

just been following your stories chellelynne and wanted to wish you the best of luck for this stage... so exciting!! saying loads of wee    for yous

love icsi xx


----------



## Em05

Thats great Chelle, 10 eggs is fantastic. Hope they all get jiggy with it tonight + make some lovely embies for you. Good luck with the call in the morn x

Hope alls ok Ember x


----------



## Em05

Also... Best of luck tomorrow with the scan Boo x


----------



## ember

Chelle well done 10 is brilliant, rest up for your et xx

Thanks everyone for your kind words x

I am bleeding quite heavily today with sore cramps, its not like my usual bleed and is quite dark but i expect that is because of the pessaries,it's definitely game over for us.  We are both so devastated, before we started this cycle we were not sure about going again as it is such a tough process but thought what if this is our time.....😢
Going to have to take time out really don't know where to go from here.  When you start the process again you are given hope and something to focus on, when its snatched back its quite an empty feeling.  I know time is a healer just wish there was a switch that you could turn off.

Sorry for the depressing post I am just so so devastated, I will keep up to date with how everyone is doing xx


----------



## chellelynn

Thank you Em and  Ember   

I tried to have a nap this afternoon but I was up and down running to the bathroom   did anyone else experience this I was wondering if it was the voltarol suppository? Sorry for the tmi.

Ember I am so sorry, I'm lost for words. I am thinking of you   Xx


----------



## Boo333

Ember I'm so sorry.  No words really just hope you and DH take good care of each other.  

Chellelynn that's a great number of eggs.  I was opposite I couldn't go to toilet after.  But everyone's different.  Good luck for tomorrow. It's so nerve wrecking making that call.

Thanks Em it will be great to get some piece of mind at last.

Maggie my injections started a bit later after AF but your protocol could just be different.  Hope you're not having too many side effects from DR.  Only side effect I had from injections was bloating and twinges in tummy.  Good luck for starting your injections you'll be grand once you get started.

Fifi congratulations on being PUPO! and added bonus   baby too is brilliant.

Hello to everyone else looking in.

take care 
Boo
xxx


----------



## Em05

Ember, I'm so very sorry. Look after yourself + DH. You know where we are if you need us. Thinking of you xx  

Sorry to hear that Chelle. I didnt experience anything after EC but did have loose motions the whole time I was on injections which continued up til last few days. Hopefully it'll ease for you soon. You can take anything now the eggs are retrieved so you could take arret if needs be, they're very good. x


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys 


Ember ... Hope u ok.. I am sure this will be a hard time for yas. But stay strong and don't give up hope   xxx

Chellelynn good luck u r near there, I pray I get to that stage too  

Boo good luck with ur scan 

It touching seeing everyone at different stages some good and some bad but at least we all for each other.. 

My bleed came today so I start injections on Friday, nurse said bleeding should stop wen I start injecting. 

^


----------



## chellelynn

Good morning everyone,

The nerves have truly hit home this morning I feel so sick at the thoughts of having to phone at 10 to see if our eggs fertilised  

Need to try to stay as positive as I can, thinking of you all  

Chelle xx


----------



## Erica d

Wishing u well Chelly.

For those who are using supracur maybe someone could help me. When u spray should a lot of the liquid leak out of nose, sorry for tmi!!!


----------



## chellelynn

Not long off the phone he was disappointed because of the quality of sperm and quantity of eggs only 2 fertilised. Booked in for et on Friday at 10:30 xx I must admit that was the hardest phone call I have ever had to make xxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Just a quick message for Erica.  I did find with the spray that it did seem like there was more coming out than had gone in. The nurse did say that it only took the smallest amount for it to work. 

Good luck with injections. 

Will post more later xx


----------



## chellelynn

Erica I thought the same and asked a nurse and she said exactly what Fifi has said so try not too worry xx


----------



## Em05

Sorry to hear that Chelle. Hopefully the two will be perfect little embies on Friday   x

Erica the nurse said the same to me. I used to push in my nostril to make sure the sides got covered, it stopped the drip too. x


----------



## LullaBelle

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been on in a while.  I have missed so much.  I will try to properly catch up later.

Chelle,  Well done on getting 2 embies. You will be PUPO in no time.  That phone call really is the hardest ever.  My DH made it last time and we were told none had fertilised.  It was devastating.

Ember, so sorry for you honey.  Take care of yourself.

Hi to Fi, boo, em and anyone I have  missed.  I promise to catch up better.

AFM,  Started my injections last Thursday.  I had my first scan yesterday and everything seems to be going well.  I am back again on Sunday morning and hopefully EC will be on Tuesday.  I feel really full in my ovaries today. Hoping my follicles are continuing to grow!


----------



## Boo333

Chelle sorry you didn't get more fertilised but hopefully they'll keep growing big and strong.  Remember it only takes one.

Just popped on to let yous know scan went really well.  Saw wee flickering heart beat and it right size.  DH even shed a wee tear.

Will catch up properly later.

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Just realised Boo. A huge congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## chellelynn

Thank you everyone definitely keeping up the PMA   all your support and   Mean so much to me.

Boo I'm sure that was an amazing feeling today xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Sharry could you update first page ET 29 Oct, thank you xx


----------



## Maggie27

Post for Erica... 

Hi I have been on the sprays now about 2 weeks. Yes the spray deff can come back Down ur nose or u may feel a strange taste in the back of ur throat. Every day has been different for me. Sometimes I don't feel like anything went up then others I do.  My left nostril feels like it has a cut inside and every time spray it hurts   

How is the side effects for u? I felt a bit sicky the first few days but I have noticed how knackered I have been just so sleepy all the time. 

I had my bleed there so starting the the injections on Friday 

Good luck let me know how u getting on , good luck sniffing  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Erica d

Thank you all for your sniff experiences. Definitely different every time. No major side effects yet. Bit tired and few twinges but nothing too bad. All the best to you all whatever stage you are at


----------



## Em05

Boo, delighted the scan went well. So is that you finished with RFC? I'm waiting to hear when my scan will be, cant rest easy til I know alls ok. Worry after worry eh!

Lullab, good to hear alls going good. Best of luck for next week x

Chelle, good luck tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ctv

Ah Boo am just delighted for you, what a lovely early Christmas pressie. Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy and enjoy every minute
xxx


----------



## Bella111

Hello everyone, I am New on this, and you will have to forgive the spelling mistakes not great at the typing, my DH and I have just started our first cycle of NHS ICSI at the royal.  I just started my injections yesterday first scan on Sunday to check everything going ok, so far feeling good, but give myself such a bruise this morning from my injection, first day was fab no pain or bruising, today a disaster!! 
Also realised that I did not but my pregnyl in the fridge! Now have to pay for a new one! So much going round in my head when I got all my medications I did not realise that I missed putting it in the fridge!!


----------



## chellelynn

Evening everyone I hope you are all well. Well tomorrow is the day ET  

I am really nervous and worried too, I have been really struggling with eating and drinking today. I've been drinking 4lts plus each day an have barely drank 2lts and feel really full even though I've only had cereal and a bagel, pineapple and some pomegranate juice, this won't make a difference will it? Trying not to over analyse every little thing xxx


----------



## Em05

Dont be worrying Chelle, drink or food wont make any difference. I had a glass of wine the night before to relax me + feck all water!!  The very best of luck.....this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO  

Welcome Bella. I made same mistake with pregnyl, I realised 2 days later + popped it into fridge, head was melted worrying that it wouldnt work. Good to hear alls going well so far. Best of luck with your scan on Sun x


----------



## Em05

Chelle, forgot to say in my last post...brazil nuts (5 a day) + Walnuts are meant to be good aswell as the pinapple for implantation xx


----------



## Bella111

Good luck for tomorrow Chelle wel will all be thinking about you! xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Good morning everyone   well that's me I'm officially PUPO, they transferred two 7, 3, 3 embies back home.  

Now the joys of the 2ww lol, thank you for all your support and kind words, I hope you all are keeping well and staying positive which ever stage you are at,   To you all xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Congratulations on being PUPO chellelynn!! Welcome to the 2ww!!

Boo - sounds like your scan was fab!!! 

Ember - I am so so sorry. Thinking of you both! Hope you and DH are looking after each other. 

Welcome Bella!!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies. Hope you are all good.

AFM - four days into the 2ww - trying not to read anything into the twinges etc but it is hard not to. Went back to work on Wednesday but been taking it easy. Looking forward to a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Bella111

Congrats chelle fingers and toes crossed for you! 

And you to fifij!! 

AFM managed my injections better this morning no bruising, feeling a little low today so going to have some R&R this evening after work and maybe pamper myself a bit, treat myself to a very small glass of wine. 

Hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## Boo333

Hello lovely ladies

It's really busy on here at the minute good to see lots of posts.

Chellelynn congratulation on being PUPO.   I wouldn't worry about not being able to drink that much even 2 litres is great.  Not sure if you meant you are drinking pineapple juice or fresh pineapple.  Fresh pineapple not recommended.  Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too long and you get a nice early Christmas pressie.

Bella welcome glad to see you're doing a bit better with the injections it does get easier.  Enjoy your weekend looks like the weather is going to be rubbish so one for PJ's and telly.

Fifi so hard not to symptom spot.  Problem is that early pregnancy and AF both feel the same so you just don't know.  Hopefully being back at work is distracting you but not too stressful. x

Thanks CTV and Em - that's me finished with RFC now.  Midwife appointment on Wed and then am 'normal' from then on in!

Lullabelle and Bella - good luck for Sunday you might bump into each other!

Erica - hope you feeling ok.

Hi everyone else looking in hope your doing well.

Boo
xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Evening Boo, I got a pineapple yesterday and have split it into to 5 parts, had one piece yesterday and one day is that ok?xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Chellelynn

They recommend that you don't eat fresh pineapple fruit because there is an enzyme in it which can cause cramping in your womb (or something like that).  You should have 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice because it's been squeezed this gets rid of the enzyme.  I'd dump the pineapple to be on the safe side and stick to the juice.

I had a glass everyday after ET.


----------



## Boo333

hope I haven't freaked you out I'm sure having some yesterday and today won't have done any harm!!


----------



## chellelynn

Oh just my luck!! I read that Brazil nuts and pineapple were good for implantation!! Nightmare, kinda freaking out now   xx


----------



## Bella111

Just wondering Boo where did you get your fresh pineapple juice from? I could only find from concentrate in Sainsburys and where did you get you acupuncture done?


----------



## Boo333

my friend eat fresh pineapple nearly everyday for the first month of her pregnancy and it didn't cause any problems.  Please dont worry.

I got Tesco's own brand - not from concentrate one.  It's really tastey.

I live in Coleraine so it was a local chinese medical doctor.  I'm still going back again tomorrow.  I can get you his number if you live anywhere near?


----------



## Bella111

I live in Lisburn so bit far for me, there is a clinic in Hollywood that's does it,  so might look in to it. Every little helps. 

I would not worry to much Chelle, I think if you ate a whole pineapple it might have an effect (and give you hives  ) 

but I am sure a small piece won't do any harm.


----------



## patbaz

Bella there is an acupuncturist on the Lisburn rd above fraemar health shop. I went there for mine on my last cycle


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hey bella,

sorry to but in, i was just following your posts also and was wanting to recommend sharon campbell fertility specialist in synergy well being clinic on the cregagh road belfast £35 per session and extremely good,i swear she helped me get my bfp...

best of luck xx


----------



## LullaBelle11

Hi girls, sorry for the lack of personals. I need help... I had my last scan today and i have too many follicles. It looks like i am overstimulating! The Doctor said it looks like we will have to freeze all the eggs unless anything changes before EC on Tuesday. Im just wondering if anyone had lots of follicles but didn't get too many eggs? And did you make it to ET?


----------



## penny48

Hi lullabella, every follie may not have an egg in it, but if you overestimulate you are at risk of ohss and if they put the embryos back in you can develop complications that can be very dangerous.  There are alot of girls who overstimulate and freeze embryos and put them back the following month when everything has settled down.  I know it might seem like forever but you would be better waiting until your body is settled to put them back than risk losing them putting them back if your body is not ready.  I would just wait and see what ec brings and listen to what the doctors advice is.  Wishing you luck on your treatment sending you hugs xx


----------



## Bella111

Hey guys, 

Thanks for the info about acupuncture, will definitely look into it. 

Lullabelle, I am one scan behind you, so can give much advice, but wait and see what happens on Tuesday, will keep fingers and toes crossed for you that it works out, 

Afm, first scan after starting injections went ok, seem to be stimulating well enough so staying on the same treatment plan. , but he did say my uterus was titled backwards, something I never knew. Also he stopped something on my uterus which he thought might be a polyps but he was not sure so have to wait to next scan on Friday, won't put embryos back if it is one! I have never heard of them before, has anyone any experience of polyps before?
Was so clueless had asked the nurse to explain it to me but she seemed as clueless as me. 

Bella xxx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi everyone!  

Early morning post from me. Been wide awake since 3:45am. Hot and cold sweats and some cramping. It isn't lasting long but it is quite frequent. Been happening on and off since about Thursday. Keep thinking AF is on way and have the fear that every time I go to the loo this is it. Work has been completely mental and we just found out my father in law has leukemia and will need a bone marrow transplant. So DH is super stressed out about that, although I know he is trying to hide it. And to top everything off nicely we got rear ended by an R driver on Saturday. It wasnt anything too serious but really shook me up. I was a blubbering wreck. Just being a dolly downer this morning, don't know if I should go to work and try to forget about everything or take a day to myself to relax. 

Sorry for no personals today. 

Take care 
Fi xx


----------



## chellelynn

Evening everyone,

I just wanted to drop in and say I'm thinking of you all   

Xx


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

Fiji- you poor lamb, you have had an eventful few days. That is so stressful for you and your hubby, really hope that your father in law pulls through.don't even think twice about work. It will still be there, no matter what...chin up. 

Bella great that your responding well, when r u booked in for ec?

Boo brilliant news that you seen ur baby's flickering heart beat, omg doesn't it make ur heart skip a beat. Hope u have a fantastic pregnancy, you deserve it.

Lullabelle good luck for ec tomorrow, really hope it's not a freeze all and things have changed so u can get a fresh transfer, my first cycle I collected 23 eggs and was in horrendous pain and didn't say anything for fear I would get to transfer. Now I know that was definitely not the best thing to do. I wouldn't do that now, fingers crossed Hun.

Hello to anyone I've missed I can't get back further than this page... 

Afm- milestone started injecting today..... Yyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppp.............. 
Really hope this is a successful cycle, very nervous. Tracking scan next Tuesday.


----------



## Bella111

Hey fi, try not to stress hun, I know it is difficult but PMA and some rest and relaxation is what you need now, day off work, favourite movie and some hot chocolate!! That's my medicine. 


Good luck tomorrow Lullabelle hope all goes well. Thinking about you. 

mmcm, good luck with your injections hope you are more successful at injecting them than I am, got a lovely bruise developing on my right side. Have my second scan on Friday so hopefully get a date for EC on Friday.


----------



## LullaBelle11

Hi girls, just popping on quickly to tell you that we got 9 eggs today. Delighted with that. Not too many so they would have to freeze them all but much more than our 2 eggs last time! I have to phone in the morning to see how many fertilised.

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Bella111

Ohhhhh well done Lullabelle!! So pleased for you!!  fingers crossed for tonight and you get lots of babies.


----------



## chellelynn

Well done lulla  

I hope everyone is well whatever stage you are at, thinking of you all and sending you lots of positive and sticky  

Afm this 2ww is killing me, day 4 post et and this apparently is the day that implantation occurs, I have been experiencing weird like popping sensations and tugging feelings around my left hip.  My breasts are massive compared to what they normally are (I have lost around 11 stone in order to get fit and healthy to try for a baby so you can imagine what they are normally like lol sorry tmi) I also have little white dots which on showing my mum said look like milk spots and huge blue veins) I know the Croine 8% I'm on and mimic pregnancy symptoms so that's what I'am telling myself it is. By my calculations my OTD is Fri the 13th but my nurse said there would be enough HCG to test in Tuesday 10th, not too sure what to do xx

Chelle


----------



## Bella111

Hey chelle that's amazing that you lost 11 stone!!!! You must be so proud of yourself!  

If I make it to the 2ww I think I will wait to the last day just to be sure, (easier said than done though, ) but then I would be definitely sure if it had worked, I would be worried if the hcg was not high enough. Don't know if this helps you probably not  

Bella


----------



## Bella111

Just wondering ladies, if any of you suffered much from ovulation pain? I have always suffered it since I was young and have now, it is not any worse than normal just more persistent, did anyone suffer the same, it is making me waddle like a duck!!!


----------



## chellelynn

Bella I always have also but to be honest throughout this whole period of IVF I have said to a friend , my mum and DP that I was waddling like a duck and still feel that way lol so your not alone hun xx


----------



## chellelynn

Hey everyone,

Going a little crazy, I have no idea how I'm going to get through this 2ww, is anyone else going through the same thing at the minute? I'm only at day 5   just kinda feel like screaming lol this whole not doing anything is really driving me crazy too! I'm used being a busy bee working full time as a manager in an opticians, have a homemade natural beauty product/candles/healthy snacks etc business which has been put on hold, helping my partner run out fitness business and also training 6 times a week, not to mention having OCD when it comes to laundry/house work etc doing nothing than vegging is driving me mental lol!!!! Ahhhh help!!

Sorry for the rant everyone I just don't want to complain to DP or my mum because I get stressed and worked up really easy, so trying to vent a little on here to try to remain calm and regain my PMA.

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Hi ladies, sorry to but in but I picked up my drugs yesterday from RFC and start d/r on Sat, due to the availability of EC slots I will be sniffing for nearly 5 weeks, last time I had treatment (@ Origin) I used injections to d/r, and had minimal side effects. I was just wondering was everyone's experience of the sniffing was? I'm worried about side effects given the length of time I will have to be using the sprays, it's also a pain that it's 4 times a day!

Any advise or experiences would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bella111

Hey chelle, the 2ww must be horrible! You are doing so well keep it up! You are so active it must be a nightmare not to be doing very much now, I have not been allowed to training at the moment and it is killing me to although with the ovulation pain I have I don't think I could train. So rant all you want!!! You could take up knitting lol. 

Hey Alana
I started DR on the 4th Dec and wad on the sprays for about 3 1/2 week's, started injections on Wed 27th, 
4 Times a day is a pain, I set an alarm on my phone, I would have completely forgotten some days if I hadn't. I was quiet tired on them and I also had the occasional hot flush at night but apart from that not to bad. Felt worse after starting the injections! 

Bella


----------



## chellelynn

Afternoon everyone, I hope everyone is well  

I was looking a bit of advice I'm 6dp3det and I had the worst hip ache last night not too sure what to make of it, had anyone experienced this? I haven't had any AF type cramps just fluttering twinges and my boobs are getting bigger by the day!! Xx


----------



## Em05

Chelle, sorry to hear bout the hip ache. I didnt have it but im sure its nothing to worry about. You could call the clinic to put your mind at ease. I used to call them bout everything + anything   Regarding testing early, I think you can deffo test 2 days early. The clearblue digital are great for early testing. I tested four days early this time but that was cause I had a 5 day transfer, the other was a 2 day transfer. I was too impatient to wait + felt I was going to crack up!!

Hi to everyone else, Will post properly later x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Chelle

Just popped on to say both my hips have been sore since about OTD and they still are sore.  They are only sore when I am laying on my side in bed and I have to keep swoping sides.  Normally ok once I get up and move about.

Not sure what the cause is.

Boo


----------



## Fifij250910

Evening all 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. Been trying to keep myself busy and my mind occupied this week. Spoke to the nurse today as I got a bit confused about my test date. Originally it was the 6th then the nurse on ET day said the 7th. But I only have one more gel left for tomorrow. So anyway the nurse said that because it was a blast I could have tested this morning so to go ahead and test tomorrow morning.  To top the afternoon off I have been cramping again all afternoon and have been sitting here blubbing like an idiot. So I get to do the test tomorrow and hope that we get our BFP!!

Sorry no personals today will post again soon. 
Take care 
Fi


----------



## chellelynn

Thank you Em and Boo  

Ohh Fi how exiting   sending you lots of   Xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Ok so tested this morning at 6am and BFN :-(((. Still no AF! Don't know what to do. Feel awful!!


----------



## Fifij250910

It's definite now. AF has reared her ugly head. We are devastated. I'll be taking a break from here for a while. Good luck to everyone! X


----------



## Bella111

Oh fifij Ian so sorry, sending you lots of    
Bella


----------



## LullaBelle11

Fi, I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## mmcm

Fifi- I'm so so sorry Hun I really am. It's the most devastating thing in the world when all ur hopes and dreams we're build in to seeing a bfp. I really know how u feel. I had a fresh cycle in July with a blast and it was also bfn.take ur time cry and be kind to yourself. It will b your time soon Hun. Really hope your okay. Thing is do not give up. Xxxx

Hello to everyone else... Will catch up later xx


----------



## chellelynn

Oh if I am so very sorry, please take care of yourself, sending you a hug  Xx


----------



## chellelynn

Hey everyone I don't know what made me do it but I had cheap hot at my mums and after I went out with her today I decided to use one just for the sake of doing it god only knows why?! I got a faint bpf, this is day post 3 day transfer and 11 days after trigger shot 5000 pregnyl (shot was Monday 25th), I have read that it takes 10 days for the shot to be out of your system. Was just wondering what you all think had anyone tested this early and could it still be the pregnyl?

Chelle xx


----------



## mmcm

Chelle- when is your official test date? I know it's true for you.x


----------



## chellelynn

The official test date would be next Friday the 13th but on the day of EC the nurse said it would be ok to test on Tuesday the 10th with a early response HPT if I couldn't wait xx


----------



## mmcm

I know when I had ivf in lister they got u to test 14 days after ec but I think I read rfc is 14 days from transfer. Early response is meant to be the best as it detects the pregnancy hormone the quickest.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys 

Lullabelle11. Great news on yours eggs hope all goes well For The next step. I not far behind u  

Chellelynn .. How exciting hope it is the result u want  

Alana    I only had 2 weeks sniffing but I didn't feel too bad, I was just super knackered all the time. I felt a little run down but I really expected it to be worse. U will be fine    happy sniffing  

Fifi so sorry about ur test... Don give up hope  .  


Just a wee update where I am at. Had first scan to see how eggs are growing, said i had lots of eggs and consultant said she hoped things were not going too well, I guessed she meant he didn't want them to grow too quick or get too big. So they took my bloods and was kept on same meds but hd to go back for another scan a a day later. 

2 nd scan (today)Different consultant this time she said again plenty of eggs but not big enough yet so have a other scan on Sunday they took my bloods and brought my meds down a bit. She also mentioned they bringing egg collection forward one day which will be this Tuesday. 

Just hope my eggs get to the right side, thought both consultants had different views but I guess they know best 

Anyone else had this. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## LullaBelle11

Hi girls, sorry I haven't updated you all! So we got 9 eggs on Tuesday and 6 of them fertilised. We had to phone again this morning to see how they were doing and when transfer would be. All 6 are doing well so they are going to blast. Transfer is on Sunday. She said on the phone today that they will transfer 1. Does anyone know if this is definite or might they transfer 2?

Maggie, good luck for scan on Sunday. I might see you there.
Mmcm, how are you?
Chelle, really hoping this is your BFP! xx


----------



## chellelynn

to everyone today, thinking about you all  

AFM I POAs again this morning and the bfp line was slightly darker and appeared quicker than yesterday, I used the same brand of test. So today is 12 days post trigger, 8dp3det, still trying not to get to excited about it.

Chelle xx


----------



## Bella111

Hey!! My goodness it is busy in here today! 

lullabelle, great news on the eggs and that they are going to blast, good luck for Sunday   .

Fingers crossed chelle, it is all looking positive!!  

Maggie, I am at the same stage as you I have egg collection on Monday morning, had my second scan yesterday and they seemed positive enough, six decent sized follicles on each side just pray there are good eggs in them   . I had two different consultants as well but both seem to sing of the same hymn sheet, I suppose because your body is changing so much in a short period of time that different consultants will pick up or see different things and adjust treatment accordingly. 

ARM have trigger shot tonight at 9 so a little nervous, thank goodness I am in work and it is keepingmy mind of it!

Bella


----------



## chellelynn

Well my friend suggested getting a first response eary result test which I have done and it came up bfp right away line was darker than the cheapies I used this morning. My AF is due on Weds, this apparantly can tell from 6 days before your AF however I'm still questioning the 5000 iui of pregnyl I had for my trigger on the 25th Novemeber, it's official I'm going crazy!!! Ahhhh xx


----------



## mmcm

Chelle I wod try leave it until wed or ul be driving ur self nuts and u can be 100% certain that it's not the trigger but to be honest I don't think it is the trigger.

Bella good luck for egg collection on Monday. Yippeeee. Enjoy been drug free tomoro 

Lullabella the rfc has a single policy transfer but nurse said that applies if it is ur first cycle. If you have had a few then she said maybe they might allow 2. I also think it depends if they are blasts or not. I'd love to know if anyone ever had 2 blasts transferred in rfc....


----------



## chellelynn

Thanks mmcm  

As for the single transfer policy I expected to only have one transferred however they transferred 2 really good grade eggs at day 3, I thought it was only if you were 40 yrs + I'm 29, I know that doesn't much but thought I'd share xx


----------



## mmcm

Chelle - yes if ur over 40 is another consideration. I didn't ask for 2 only the nurse was going through it with me at the pre treatment visit. I'm 28 but if I only had one I'd b happy to.
there us a 50:50 chance maybe u cud have twins on board.......


----------



## chellelynn

I know mmcm that would be perfect but one would be a blessing also. I was under the impression I would only have one put back also from my pre assessment appointment and also due to there ring twins on both sides of our family and I have chrons disease xx


----------



## Maggie27

Morning all 

Been reading in on everyones, hope u all had a relaxing weekend and not stressing too much xxxx good luck  and don't give up hope 

Had 3rd scan this morning, lots of eggs they keep saying mayb 12 on one side and 6 on other they go through it all so fast so hard to pick lol  

Still not big enough yet, so egg collection not till Wednesday now instead of Tuesday. From the screen the eggs are not really small but just not ready yet. 

I feel a little nervous as I hope they get to the right size. I asked the nurse and she told me not to worry I was on target. They brought my meds down to 111.12iu I just gave continue on that as they don't get blood results back till tomorrow. 

So I have another scan tomorrow again this will be my fourth, I guessing egg collection sometime this week. 

Maybe this is just routine but can't help but worry


----------



## mmcm

Chelle- I see what you mean then. Just hope for the best, everything is out of your control so just rest and be pampered now until test date and hopefully for the next 9months x

Maggie is this your first ivf This is my 3rd and this sounds from my experience completely normal so don't be worrying Hun, they know what they are doing, if u went to early then that would be wrong of them so they are making sure u get a good number and have the quality and that ur follicles contain as many eggs as possible, egg collection can be any date. So stop panicking, your doing fantastic.

Boo- just thinking of you when is your next scan is it 12 weeks, have u any sickness  hope you are ok.

Hello to everyone else.....xx

Afm- I'm in on Tuesday morning for my first tracking scan.yipppeee feeling little bloated. Afraid to get on scales to be honest, I'm eating for all of Ireland and not exercising,I have an exam tomorrow and then back to work on Tuesday,not looking forward to that, as I have been off a week on annual leave. So looking forward to Xmas, whatever happens with this ivf.


----------



## Maggie27

Mmcm .. Yes it is my first Ivf, so all new to me. Glad to here it sounds normal was just worrying incase things where not going fast enough. I started drinking some pineapple juice yesterday and have been eating a lot of chicken over the weekend too just incase this helps. 

Just one more thing. We where told last week that egg collection was Tuesday so the hubby read to get the best sample was to refrain for 3 days before but no more than 7 days. If egg collection was Tuesday then he would have refrained 6days if egg collection is now on wed it would be 7 days he has refrained. Hope it doesn't change again. Anyone any tips for the hubbies getting the best sample


----------



## chellelynn

Maggie I left my partner to his own devices when it came to that just made sure it was between 3-7 days so I'm not much help I'm afraid.

AFM 9dp3det, 13 days post trigger shot. Well I told DP that I would test this morning using First Response Early Response and a cheapie stick - we dipped them into together the. I went to make some tea we both left the bathroom at the same time, I turn around and he was straight back in and says "it's shown up straight away that your pregnant" the lines on both are darker than yesterday but we have both agreed to remain cautiously positive and do the same two tests each day up until OTD in Friday. This afternoon though I have ben running to the bathroom A LOT sorry for the tmi, has any else experienced this? I haven't eaten anything different.

Thinking of everyone whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## Boo333

Hi Ladies 

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while.  I've been working and really tired in the evenings.

Chellelynn - it's looking really positive for that's great news.  Hopefully everything stays as it is until Friday.  Needing to wee a lot is an early sign of pregnancy.

Maggie sorry I can't really help with DH situation.  I'm not sure how that side of things works.

mmcm I'm sure you're super excited to be actually getting your first scan.  Hoping all goes well. Good luck for your exam too. Yeah next scan will be 12 weeks - but that's actually Christmas day so think it will be later.  I'm feeling really good no sickness but I'm eating all the time too.  I have a wee fat belly already!

Bella good luck for EC.   lots of wee eggies.

Lullabelle hope all went well with ET - I think they always do 1 with 5 day blast.

Fifi - not sure if you're still lurking but so sorry to read about BFN.  

Hello to everyone else looking in - hope the Christmas shopping is going better than mine!

Boo
xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Well the pee is normal because I've still be trying to drink 2 lots plus per day I'm talking about the other type of toilet lol xx


----------



## chellelynn

Good Morning Everyone     I hope everyone is doing ok 

I done the same two test this morning 10dp3det and got the same results.  I also had to call the clinic because I only realised last night that on the box of crinone 8% it said 15 but I don't have enough to bring me up until Friday 13th so the nurse said this should be ok, I was like "should be" I was kinda looking for a little more reassurance than that lol!!

I also asked when would I be ok do to a hpt and she said I could start testing from today but keep the test they provided until Friday, she also said not to waste money on clear blue or first response as the only calculate pregnancy up so far and if FX I get a BFP by the time I get my scan I will be at least another 4wks+, has anyone else ever heard this?

xx


----------



## Katie789

Congrats! Its looking positive for you chellelynn. I think the nurse might mean that the further on you get the fr and cb tests become unreliable.  I allowed myself to test once a week after otd. On week five it showed positive but on week six it showed a negative result. Sending me into a complete meltdown as I had been bleeding.  I since learned that once your hcg reaches a certain level the tests dont recognise it and the line doesn't appear.  I was pregnant with twins and it was telling me I wasn't pregnant  . It is called the hook effect if you are one for googling everything! !

Fingers crossed it all goes well 

Katie x


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies just thought I would up date you on my EC! Quite possibly the most painful procedure to date   !! Got 21 eggs which was good but because I was in so much pain they have put me on high risk for HOSS   so they will do a freeze all till everything settles down 

Have to phone tomorrow at ten to see how many fertilized and how many will become snowbabies . They won't be transferred for another couple of months.

Still very sore, and DH is trying to look after me but he a biopsy as well so we are a right pair this afternoon. 

Sorry for no personals

Bella


----------



## chellelynn

*Bella* 21 eggs is amazing,  you get lots of snowbabies  I hope you and DH feel better soon.

I was wondering whilst being on the forum and reading etc is anyone attending the RFC? I was wondering if the do a Beta or is just the HPT they gave you at ET? I kinda would like a Beta if I get a + on Friday, seems like a long time to be out of the loop with them, we sign a letter stating if its + and we get an apt for a scan 3-4 weeks after and that's it. Well I know it is still a lot and I am truly grateful at being lucky enough to go through IVF was just curious if there is something that happens in between sending your letter back and having your first scan?

xx


----------



## mmcm

Bella - you definitely have done the right thing with Ohss he us so so painful. I had it the first time around as I think I told u before and said nothing, worst ever mistake. Give ur body time to recover and settle down Hun. What seems now so disheartening at least u will have lots of snow babies on ice. Well done on getting 21 eggs.

Chelle- no rfc don't do beta tests but your go can do this for you and then repeat a few times to see that the pregnancy hormone is doubling it's like I think 48 hrs over a week. The rfc don't take u back until 7/8 weeks as they expect to see heartbeat and check everything is how it should be.


----------



## chellelynn

*mmcm* Thank you  I'm wondering if I should maybe contact me GP surgery, the receptionist is quite rude though!! I would be afraid of them saying no because I'm under the care of the RFC, do you think I would be better asking to talk with a GP and explain the circumstances? Also when would I ask them to do it as my OTD is Friday? Xx


----------



## Bella111

Thanks mmcm, it's nice having that support and understanding


----------



## Maggie27

Hey guys 

Feeling confused today. Had 4 th scan and now egg collection on Wednesday so taking my last meds which is reduced to 75iu and then the final injection tonight at 1030. 5000iu

Looks like I plenty of eggs but they said there could be a chance that there 2 many eggs and they might have to freeze then and put them in in a few months but they said hopefully not but they could be a chance. 

I feeling really gutted I didn't really understand the consultant this morning but when I phoned the nurse tonight I got her to explain and she said sometimes when there 2 many eggs they can't put them back in as there 2 many harmones in the body. 

Just feel really sad an emotional tonight starting to feel like this will be what it like if it didn't work. 

Sorry to be such a bore tonight. Anyone any advice or had the same thing? I guessing I will not no until Wednesday what they going to do. 

I am rfc by the way xxxxxxx


----------



## chellelynn

Maggie too many eggs can lead to OHSS which means they have to freeze your eggs as it is too dangerous to put them back in. I am sure you are disappointed but I am sure you will get lots of snowbabies.  Try to increase you water intake and protein it's meant to help xx


----------



## mmcm

Chelle- can you not make an appointment directly to see your go, I'm sure u don't have to say to receptionist why u want to see him. Doesn't matter if hour under the care of rfc or not, I'd explain to doc that this is an emotional rollercoaster and you wod feel at ease if they would monitor you, don't lie down and take it, thee who shouts the loudest gets heard, believe me it always works, and I'm sure ur go wod understand why ur asking to do it, if gp says no say then can you pay to have it down.

Maggie go with the flow and see what happens. If the environment isn't right then do what's best, if I got a freeze all this cycle, it's meant to be that's the way u need to look at it.i. Now a lot of people who had fresh cycles who didn't work and then frozen did. So even if it does go to fet you still have ad great chance.will be thinking of you wed. How many eggs did they think was for collection??


----------



## Bella111

Hey Maggie! I had my egg collection today and got 21 eggs but because there were so many and I was quite sore they decided to freeze all! So I know how you are feeling right now, I was upset at the time but the consultant explained all to me and I know it is for the best. It is better for the embies to have a good healthy environment to be returned to, just fingers crossed that some of them fertilize. 

Good luck for Wednesday, will be thinking about you.


----------



## Maggie27

Thanks guys 

They where talking about 10 eggs one side maybe 6 on the 
Other side. 

Any tips for the final injection. 

Trying to stay positive. 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chellelynn

No really any tips hun it stung a little more than the gonal f injections I was taking but wasn't too bad, try not to worry xxx


----------



## Maggie27

Mmcm thanks for the kind words and support  

Chellelynn thanks also for the kind words an tips.. Bet ur super excited at the min, all very exciting for u xxxxx

Bella.  hope u feeling better after egg collection we are so close in our journey    U should be over the moon with 21 eggs   But I understand after waiting so long and u feel u are finally near the end to have to wait a while longer is hard but I am sure for the best. I preparing myself for the same thing. Have you took some time of work? Hope u hubby pampering you xxxxxxx

Good luck to the rest of u ladies I will keep you all updated over the next few days 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LullaBelle11

Hi Maggie, at my final scan I was told that 'more than likely' we would have to freeze all our eggs. I panicked when I heard that. I had about 30 follicles in total. We ended up getting 9 eggs in the end. A lot of my follicles were just fluid and the doctor didn't bother going into a few of the smaller ones so we were able to go ahead with transfer. Get plenty of rest and drink lots of water. I hope it all goes ok for you!

Chelle, congrats on your BFP hun. How many dpo did you do your first test?

AFM, I am PUPO with 1 4ab blast. Transfer was yesterday and everything went well. OTD is 19th. xxx


----------



## Bella111

Hey Maggie I have today and tomorrow off, but if I am still sore I will take another day off, I work in retail so it is hard to get time off at this time off the year, but I am lucky my boss is understanding. 

The last injection is just a wee bit tricker, got my DH to break the little glass bottles and we did it together. When is your trigger? 

Congratulations Lullabelle!! PUPO  I am   everything goes well for you. 

Bella


----------



## Maggie27

Lullabelle11 thanks for the advice.. I am just going to have to wait till Wednesday and go with what ever is best. Good luck with everything for u    

Bella111  take a good rest mrs and make sure u go back only when u ready. At least this not the end just a few months to get ur body back to normal and get ready for ur snow babies xxxx

Just took the trigger shot, wasn't to bad got my mum round to mix it for me she is a nurse, so she kept me right. Then I injected in my stomach myself. So that's the end of the injecting. Really didn't mind the injections in the end. 

I in work tomorrow then I off on Wednesday for egg collection  
Depending on how egg collection goes I might have to take a few days off after but will see how I get on. 

Better get to snooze here. Looking forward to a mini lye in without having to be at rfc early for a scan 

Night all


----------



## chellelynn

I'm going to try to get my GP to do a beta today wish me luck ladies, as I am 15 days post tigger (26th Nov) 14 days post EC and 11 days post 3dET and I got "pregnant 2-3 weeks" on clear blue digital (which is actually 4-5weeks on regarding the instructions) stronger line on first response early result and stronger line on cheapie xx


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies,

Maggie that's great that you got your mum to help, it is always nice to have that little bit of support. 

Good luck for today chelle.

Hope you are looking aftee yourself lullabelle. 

AFM~ phoned the rfc embrologist this morning, out of the 21 eggs they injected 16 of which 10 fertilised, so the 10 are becoming my   


Bella111


----------



## LullaBelle11

Fab news Bella! Well done!

Chelle, good luck. Hope you get somewhere with your GP.


----------



## chellelynn

That's great Bella, great news xx


----------



## Maggie27

Bella Awh that's great news to get today hope u feeling better today xxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Hi guys

Hope all well today.  

Going for egg collection in the morning. Do I need to bring anything down with me? My mum seems to think I might need a nightie. Prob a stupid question. 

Does the hubby be with me when eggs are getting removed or does he just wait prob another silly question. 

When we get home will i be normal or will I be feeling sleepy etc 

Crapping it tbh


----------



## chellelynn

Hi Maggie don't be worrying   No you don't need anything they give you a gown to put on I just made sure to wear lose clothing and  something comfy. Yeah hubby goes in with you sits by your bed whilst it's being down and you can both watch on the screen.

I wasn't too bad after, you go to recovery for around 30 minutes and the embryologist will come see you and give you some info and hubby will leave his sample in whilst your in recovery too. Big   For tomorrow hunni xx

AFM I'm not long home from the doctors got my beta done now to wait until tomorrow or Thursday for the results, they also done a uptime test which came out with a faint positive but said it's a positive considering it was done at 5pm and not using FMU. Still won't truly believe it until the beta results or OTD on Friday xx


----------



## Maggie27

Chellelynn that's great news, only seeing ur post now was checking from phone early today and didn't see ur post.    Xxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

Chellelynn.  Thanks so glad to have this support  . My hubby thinks me writing on this was mad but now he asking me to ask questions lol  

You must be so excited things are looking very positive for you, I can understand you just want confirmation but it does all sound good so far   

Nervous and excited for tomorrow  

Another wee question if you have more than 2 eggs that fertilize how many do they put back in and what happens the rest xxxxxxx


----------



## chellelynn

My partner was the same lol everytime I was writing he was like are you in the forum what did they say etc and getting me to ask questions too xx

I had 2 out of 10 fertilise, they expected more and when I went on the Friday they transferred both which I was quite shocked about because I had told it would only be one because it's only if you are 40+ and I'm 29, we didn't have any to freeze then. It all depends hun so I would think too much about it, remember it only takes one. That's what I kept telling myself   xx


----------



## mmcm

Bella - well done 21 eggs that really is brilliant. Please don't be disheartened and ul soon have ur wee bubs onbaord. It will b worth the wait.

Chelle hope you got sorted with your gp today.2-3 on cb test that's brilliant news.

Maggie good luck for egg collection tomoro. Get plenty of fluid to reduce the risk of Ohss. 

Lullabelle hope you are well.

Afm- well had scan this morning. Said follicles are all small, said there was lots of small follicles so need to monitor me closely so that  all the follicles don't pop. So back Friday for another scan and more bloods. Noting to report really.


----------



## chellelynn

Afternoon everyone I hope you are all well  

Maggie I hope everything went ok today, thinking of you  

AFM I done another two tests this morning (obsessed much?!) The FRER test line was darker than the control like and the HCG strip was still a faint line but darker than yesterday.  

I woke up to my partners alarm going off and straight away felt like I was going to be sick I wretched but nothing, I had a strange taste in my mouth from when I woke until around an hour later, anyone have any experience of this?

Sorry for the TMI coming but this morning I felt really wet and when I went to the bathroom and wiped there was some white-milky discharge and also a short while after when I was in work I went to the bathroom and there was a wet patch on my under, there was no colour just a wet patch, should I be worried or is this normal?


Thinking of you all xx  
xx


----------



## Maggie27

Chellelynn  glad  ur test a still giving good results   
And feeling sick and funny test in mouth sounds like
Good signs but some  of the other girls might be able 
To clarify that better xxxxxx

Ok so egg collection went fine bit sore think I might feel it more 
Tomorrow. My heart beat dropped a bit during the procedure 
And I felt a bit faint but ok now. 

Got 28 snow babies   have to freeze them as there 
So many and I would be at risk if we put them back in 
So to be honest I looking forward to giving my body a break 
And putting them back in when my body has healed itself. 

Feeling positive and find out how many fertilize 
In the morning. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chellelynn

Awh Maggie I am so glad to hear from you, have been thinking about you all morning  

Huge congratulations on all your snow babies   make sure you take care of yourself, plenty of rest, water and some protein hun xxx


----------



## chellelynn

Well I just had a call from my doctors and the Beta confirms pregnancy and the level was 362.0 which she said was quite high, this kinda freaked me out so I rang the clinic who have told me everything is ok but to move my OTD to tomorrow and bring the confirmation letter to the clinic and they will book me in for an early scan.  I have no idea what the hcg levels range from was wondering if someone could help me out a little? I am 15dp EC and 12dp3det, we transferred two embies xx


----------



## Maggie27

Chellelynn that is amazing news congratulations   U must be over the moon 
So happy for ya, at least it is confirmed now and you can enjoy the news xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie27

All I know is that ur hgc levels double everyday with pregnancies  so if yours is high then that is good. 

I just know having a mc my levels where going down. 


Sounds all good xxxxxxx


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies, 

Chelle that's brill news   congratulations you can start to enjoy your pregnancy now!!

Maggie, well done on your 28 eggs that's fantastic. Glad you are not to disheartened about the freeze all, when they told me I was getting a freeze all I knew it was the right decision, I think your body instinctively knows when it's not quite right. Look after yourself now and drink plenty of water!! I will be   that you get plenty of lovely embies to become your  

AFM, ended up having to go to the clinic today for an emergency appointment! I really wasn't feeling th well, really bloated, struggling to catch my breath, have been diagnosed with moderate OHSS, so very glad my embryos were not put back. Have to phone tomorrow for blood results and then back for another scan on Friday.   forcing tons of water down me now and wearing my lovely dvt socks. Feeling better tonight so hoping it will start to sort it's self out. 

Bella


----------



## Maggie27

Awh Bella that awful deff get plenty of water in you.  Hope u feel better soon
Well u have take longer of work. I off today and Friday then I have a review in Monday at rfc so prob not go back till next week some time.

I on second day after ER so I will keep an eye out. 

Phoned this morning to see how many fertilised and  14 out of 28 snow babies  
So they freezing the 14 today. Over the moon, it was very nerve wrecking making the call, think the hubby was very nervous too but we happy now. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella111

Ah Maggie that's amazing!! 14


----------



## chellelynn

Awh Maggie 14 is amazing I am sure you are really happy xx


----------



## chellelynn

Good morning everyone  

How are you feeling today Maggie? 

I hope your scan goes well today Bella  

AFM today is my OTD and I POAs because in the back of my mind I had to, strange I know and it's bfp, I knew that already but I had to do it again.

I hope everyone is well, have a a good day xx


----------



## Maggie27

Chellelynn that's great new at least u no for definite now 

Hope everyonelse doing well today 

Bella hope ur scan went ok and u starting to feel better

I am feeling very sore today when I walk and feeling 
More bloated. First day after egg collection I was ok and second 
But I just am starting to get more pain 
Not sure if I should be worried 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mmcm

Chelle that's great it just finalises it then. 

Maggie egg collections I know it takes a while to get back feeling to" normal" and u do be tender, just from experience but I had general anaesthetic so I hadn't a clue until recovery. I'm dreading the local anaesthetic bit to be honest 

Girls do any of you know if rfc do egg collections or transfers all week including wends??

Afm- had another scan this morning, dr my dreamy so so nice. Said lots of small follicles an that they have to continue to take this cycle slow due to serious high risk of Ohss.so continue on low low does of 150 menopur so back on Sunday,said that I might not be have egg collection on Tuesday as scheduled as I probably won't b ready on Tuesday. Consultant said I will prob end up with a freeze all but they are taken it slow so I get the chance of a fresh transfer.just getting nervous now in ase I end up clashin with a wend or xmas


----------



## Maggie27

Mmcm thanks for advice.. Think I was well drugged up the first 2 days and now I starting to feel it more now. Got some painkillers tonight and trying to drink loads of water. Thinking of having some wine tomorrow night just 2 glasses lol  

I not sure if egg collections at the weekend mine,  was during the week. Aye no that the clinic only opens to 1pm on a Sunday. 

I had 4 scans tracking my egg sizes and the first 2 scans they where not big enough and then in the last 2 scans they said they was quite a lot of eggs. They lowered my meds twice during egg stimulation. In my last scan before EC they said there could a chance of a freeze all. That's exactly what happened they got 28 eggs out so they said they would deff have to freeze as I was at high risk of ohss. Hopefully u will get EC before xmas I am sure u will. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## chellelynn

Just popping in to say Hi to everyone and I hope you all are well, in work today gonna be a long day I am so tired slept through my alarm, and DP's attempts ringing both my mobile and the house phone like 50 times  

mmcm my friend used to work in the rfc so I have a bit of insight they do EC and ET on Sundays they are only open until 1pm on Saturdays, I hope this helps xx

AFM I had to go and buy bigger underwear last night   My stomach looks like I am around 6 months pregnant already, was wondering if anyone could share any insight on this? I know I was bloated before but I have went up a dress size already, I would only be coming up to 5 weeks pregnant xxx


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Has everyone gone into hiding, everyone in the festive spirit     

Afm- just popped on had final scan today so gud to go for egg collection on Thursday. 
No idea on the number of follicles yet, each doc has not really commented to b honest. So I dunno.I just feel so bloated and a full feeling, just glad to be hopefully coming to a happy ending fingers crossed.i really am up nervous about egg collection

Girls is there anything u need to tell me that I need to do for egg collection or need to bring?? I've had 2 egg collections before but I have been under general anenestic.im terrified I won't b able to sick the pain?? Also do you eat on the morning of egg collection Does the procedure take long?? I'm booked in for 10.30 am.


----------



## mmcm

Where has everyone gone....?? R u all gone shopping   

So disheartened after everything rfc done to lower the no of eggs, we only got 4 today..... Cried an cried after egg collection.... Was so disappointed, consultant who did my egg collection said did they tell u there was lots f smaller follicles. He said but they prob didn't want to lose the big follicles, anyway the long wait starts until I hear does any fertilise.say prayers xx down but not defeated.


----------



## LullaBelle

Hi mmcm,

you poor pet, that happened to me on our first cycle.  We ended up with only 2 eggs!  We were devastated!  Hope you get some good news this morning.

AFM, our cycle ended on Sunday.  AF arrived 7dp5dt.  So so gutted.  We didn't even make it to OTD.  So i have sent my letter back to them yesterday to say I am not pregnant and wait on a review appointment.  We have 2 frosties so hoping to have FET in the new year.

xx


----------



## chellelynn

*mmcm* I was thinking the same thing, have been checking back every few days and its went so quite. I know you are disappointed but as I was told it only takes one hun  please keep us updated,  for you.

*LullaBelle* I am so sorry but the positive thing to concentrate it on is your snow babies  sending you , thinking of you.

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies...

Lullabelle hope ur ok Hun, really hope u have a nice Xmas .

Have 1 8 cell embroyo on board. The other 2 that fertilised were not developing so I had no choice only the one. Feeling v disheartened and heavy heartened that only one only survived and I'm feeling v negative


----------



## chellelynn

Good Morning Everyone,

I just wanted to come on to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

I started having some light brown discharge last night and called the clinic they said it should be ok but if it got worse of if I felt ill etc to come up first thing this morning, sure enough when I wiped there was more brown so off we set at 6:50am we had a u/s which she found it hard to make out so done a vaginal and everything looks great there is in fact two lil babas both measuring in perfectly at 6 weeks and strong hbs, can't believe it - we are having twins!!!   was told to call my gp to get them to increase my folic acid and to start taking pregnacare.  I was so terrified I really pushed myself yesterday doing grocery shopping and carried things that I know I shouldnt have so from here on in I am going to be so careful.

Thinking of you all xx

Chelle


----------



## Boo333

Hi Everyone

Just popped on to say Merry Christmas to everyone.  I hope all your Christmas wishes come true.

Congratulations Chellelynn take it easy over Christmas!



Boo
xxx


----------



## sophielawther

Hi everyone- I am in NI, and I was posting On another board as I did not realise there was an Ireland board. Good luck to you all. I had my treatment at the rfc. Chellelyn- my story  is virtually identical to yours- had FET,pregnancy test on the 11th Dec- high blood levels, Brown bleeding On the 23rd Dec, scan on the 24th and twins! A parallel story!!! But after 7 miscarriages, one ectopic and 10 Yeats trying,  I am really scared and holding back. All the best to everyone- I have another scan today... Eek!


----------



## Shellybellybaby

Hello
This is my first post and my first cycle. My friend said this forum provided her with so much support and advice. My hubbie and I have just started our first treatment - ICSI via RVH. I started the period-stopping tablets on 22nd Dec, and am working towards an egg extraction on 27th Jan. I have a few questions if anyone can help?
- I don't have the nasal spray as part of my drugs- is that normal?
- what time should I plan to take off work before/ after the extraction?
- how sore and moody can I expect to get  
- we are privately paying RVH for our first attempt- can we insist on 2 embryos being put back in? They said that it will be decided on the morning of implantation, and that they have to keep their twin pregnancies down for stats. But I really want two in - can we insist on it?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated x
Shellybellybaby


----------



## mmcm

Shelly- welcome onbaord, I will try answer some questions, nasal spray is not something that everyone has to take, I was on antagonist protocol so that meant took a bleed they started injections 21 days later, ( I have no cycles) they tailor make everyone's schedule to your specific needs, and they trying different drugs. Some are on menopur, some are on gonal f , it really does depend,

Regards your time off work question, I just took the day of egg collection and that's all, I took then off after egg transfer and that was really it until egg transfer, as it was Xmas I didn't need to take so many days off and I only took the first week off the 2 ww, the way I thought if it's going to work u should remain as normal activities as possible and they tell u that.ghe morning scans can linger so I always was late into work some need 2-4 scans and they are between 7am and 9 am. Egg collection to be honest I thought it was fine I even asked is that it, everyone to their own it depends on the no of eggs etc....

As for moody etc, it really depends on you as a person, it's nice to have support from your partner and family, as this was my 3rd ivf only my partner and mum knew about it I just didn't want the same thing again, ah it didn't work etc. so I choose to tell no one,

As for 2 embroyos they wait and see the quality and quantity and then decide, if it's a blast ( 5 day transfer ) they tend to only transfer one, a 3 day transfer they usually allow 2 embroyos, so it really does depend, they operate a single embroyo transfer but I'm sure if u stress your wishes u will get it.

If you ever need any advice or an ear to bend don't hesitate t contact me xx good luck,

Sophie, best of luck. Really hope you get on well with this pregnancy,


----------



## Erica d

Been on my injections since 24th. First scan in morn. Are there any questions I should be asking. No side effects from drugs apart from few twinges.


----------



## Erica d

Well had my scan this morning. Said my lining was developing well. There were small follicles on both ovaries but are upping my gonal f injections to 375!  Is the small follicles normal for 1st scan or should there be larger ones by now. Also when they do egg collection is it normally in the morning? Hard for hubby to get off work and kind of hoping that it is quite early. My mums on call for the driving after.


----------



## sophielawther

Hi everyone- thanks mmcm- try to keep positive. I only got three eggs and two have taken. It is about quality. Girls it is just such a lonely, frightening process. Ericad good luck with egg collection- it can be a little uncomfortable - best to have as much support as possible. Dnot worry too much about follicle size, quite often they catch up.Shelley you probably need to take one or two days after egg collection Off work. I did. This time I insisted that they put two back. But the first icsi they would only put one back. Try to laugh and be relaxed no matter how hard that seems..S


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hi, Happy New Year to u all!

Sorry to butt in, i'm currently down regging with Suprecur nasal spray and have been having the most horrendous headaches!
Is it normal to have headaches constantly for three days? They are so bad that i can't function normally & i'm worried about returning to work.
Also, is it ok to take painkillers??
Any advice would be most appreciated

Jo x


----------



## chellelynn

Hi DiamondGirl,

Welcome   I also dr with Suprecur nasal spray and had the worst side effects, try drinking more water I drank around 3-4 lts a day and it helped a lil also you can take paracetamol    Work was horrible for me also whilst on dr but I just had to grin and bear it as I was short staffed but if you can take some time off to build yourself up and prepare yourself for returning to work.

Chelle x


----------



## Sparkleheart

Hi diamondgirl, how long have you been spraying for so far and how long are you on them before stims start? I'm prone to headaches so at our planning appt I asked about alternatives if I really couldn't tolerate the side effects of the spray. The nurse said they could change me on to injections to DR if needed, one injection a day. In the end I wasn't actually too bad on the sprays but I definitely would have phoned them to talk through alternatives if it had been awful, so you could always give then a call and see what they suggest. That said, if you've already been on them a while and don't have long til you start stims, then just drinking lots of water and getting plenty of rest might hopefully help as starting stims should alleviate your symptoms somewhat. I think you can take paracetamol but you might be better checking that as i cycled ages ago! Good luck x


----------



## DiamondGirl

Thank you Chelle & Sparkleheart - have been headache free all day today, quite a novelty at the moment. Have been drinking my own body weight in water & it seems to be doing the trick! 
Sparkleheart - i've been downregging for 3 weeks now & have 2 more to go  
Stims start on 17th Jan. If i can manage the headaches from now on i'll be grand.
Having regular accupuncture sessions too which are helping.
Chelle - Glad to see that it was all worth it for you - congrats on your bfp, hope things are going well.

Your advice, as always , is very much apprecited

Thanks

Jo xx


----------



## mmcm

Hey ladies

Hope everyone had a happy Xmas and brilliant new year. Let 2014 be a good one we hope.

Erica hope u are getting luck with your growing follicles.

Diamond girl some ppl get get side effects I definitely would ring them for an alternative. I took paracetamol a few times, they told me when I went for egg collection taken paracotomol was fine.

Chelle how is your pregnancy going? When gave u got another scan? Twins that is fantastic.what a dream cone through.

Hello to Sparkle and Sophie hope u are both well x

Afm, getting nervous now as getting closer to test date.,...


----------



## chellelynn

Hi mmcm,

My next scan is on weds 8th I cannot wait I'm so excited to see how my lil ones are growing! I actually have a bump already can't believe it, was hoping to hide my pregnancy until the end of feb but I don't think I'm going to be able to lol.

I have been having more dramas at work, so I am planing to tell my boss after weds as I really don't need the stress, an employee has went off on long term sick again! She will have been with the company 2 yrs in June and hasn't even worked 3 full months! Ahhh!! 

When is your test date? Thinking of you xx


----------



## Erica d

Had my scan today and have 9 mature follicles, all about 18 mm or about. Is this good. Lining was good as well. Have my collection on Monday at 11. 

Still a bit freaked out about pregnyl injection tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi girls

Sorry haven't been on in a while. Just read back over everyone's comments there. Really need to check in more. 

Hope u had a nice xmas and happy new year to ya all. Hi to everyone I had been speaking with and hi to all newbies. I just done ivf last month sprays, injections, egg collection. We got 28 eggs and 14 fertilized because there where so many took out I was at high risk of ohss so they automatically decided to freeze ours and I will not them transferred back In for a few months till my body gets back to normal. Bit disappointed but glad about the eggs. Just have to wait a bit longer now. 

If you have any questions just shout. 

Chelle lynn, that's amazing new twins.. Great wee xmas present wish u lots of luck and happiness. 

Lulla belle so sorry it didn't work this time. Hope u ok and just keep thinking about them snow babies xxxx

Mmcm Everything crossed for u xxxxxx

Have an appointment on the 09 jan in the royal to talk about when we transferring the snow babies back in xxxxx


----------



## mmcm

Test date today........and....... "Bfp".......... Terrified beyond words. Done a clear blue digital and came up pregnant 2-3weeks, I'm praying that this wee bub stays with me..... When does rfc then scan you to see if everything is ok?? We are not telling anyone because if something happens it's easier not having to explain.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

congratulations on your bfp   thats brilliant, saying wee prayers your wee one hangs in there, well done you xx


----------



## chellelynn

Mmcm huge congratulations   I felt exactly like you did.  Have you completed your form that they give you? My friend used to work there and told me not to post it as the posting dept is a nightmare and she lost track of complaints so I actually took the form up and got my scan apt 2 days later in the post.  If it is feasible I would suggest you do the same.  Positive thoughts remember xx


----------



## mmcm

Thanks girls means a lot, we r all on this journey,.
Definitely just taking one day at a time and whatever is to b, is to be no matter how much u want something. 

Chelle I will just do that. It will be worth the drive down with the letter if that's the case even thought takes me an hour an a half...


----------



## Maggie27

Mmcm that's amazing news congrats so happy
For.. Rest up and enjoy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mmcm

Chelle- can I just ask you do you stop the cromine gels once you pass your official testing date..


----------



## sophielawther

A big congrats mmcm. That is great news. I had another scan - my official one at 7 week's in the rfc. I had to phone them and press them to get a scan date. Everything went well. Two wee heart beats.Unfortunatelyspent one night in Hospital as my blood pressure was through the roof! On tablets now. Make sure that you insist they check your blood pressure! Chellelyn, like you, I am also showing already! I think I May need sensible pants now!
Mmcm- I am still on crinone gel pessaries, I had to phone and get another prescription from my doctor of the oestrogen pills and crinone. I am 8 weeks today and still taking them. Hoping and praying for everyone.


----------



## chellelynn

Hi mmcm I only had enough to bring me to the day before my test date instead of my test date and I called the clinic and they said it was fine it's only if it was a fet I would need to continue taking it. Have you finished?x


----------



## mmcm

Chelle-I had an extra box of gel from my last cycle so I dunno whether to use them until my scan date. I'm not pushed as with my surprise ds I didn't have gel or anything and was on the pill for an ivf cycle but I was already pregnant and didn't know it.so the poor wee pet had nothing, so I'm thinking what's to be will be. I'm nervous, terrified and frightened of the result. 

Don't know how I feel, my (.)(.) are unreal sore but I'm tummy feels upset.? Does this sound normal.??


----------



## chellelynn

Mmcm if your unsure hun I would ring the clinic and ask should you use them just to put your mind at rest  

My boobs were pure agony and have only eased lately, I had to get maternity bras last week they have expanded at rapid speed and I also have a bump already!! As for the upset tummy it could be from the gels my tummy was like that but I've been the complete opposite the past 2 weeks and had to ring the doc to get something as I was straining and causing brown staining that was freaking me out!

I'm trying to relax a little more now and enjoy my pregnancy now which is hard but as you said what will be will be xx


----------



## yellowhope

MMCM-Congratulations  I'm delighted for you!!


----------



## Erica d

Going for my egg transfer on Thursday at 130. Do I need to check with embryologist again on Thursday morning. Rang this morning and they say it is multiplying well and good quality. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erica d

Also is it ok to eat on morning of transfer


----------



## mmcm

Hi Erica,

Yes eat as normal. No your don't be in contact until u are in the room for transfer, any they tell u how many, what quality and if any is ok for the freezer. Good luck xx


----------



## cathbcdf

Hi I'm on suprecur injections, having really bad muscle aches. Just wondering if anyone else is having the same symptoms.


----------



## Erica d

Thanks mmcm. Unfortunately I only have one embies so no snow babies :-(.  Only one ended up fertilising but they are v happy with quality and cells so really keeping all crossed that this one will work.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

best of luck erica d... it just takes one    

xx


----------



## Erica d

Well had my transfer today. One grade 4 3 8 cell 3 day embies, which as embryologist said was nearly the highest grade possible. Now the dreaded 2 ww starts. Nerves shot already. Hope everyone else keeping well


----------



## mmcm

Erica- I only had 1 to transfer as the other 2 we're not developing. Please god it's quality and this wee one is a lucky keeper for you, hope 2ww goes really quick xx


----------



## Erica d

Thanks mmcm.  Getting pampered and plenty of rest and tlc.


----------



## Maggie27

Hi all

Hope yas keeping well..  

I had my eggs frozen last month after egg collection. Was down for a review on Thursday and I can get transfered in on my next cycle. 

Think I start sprays on day 21 of next cycle then take a tablet for 2 weeks to help line the womb then they transfer back in. Think it will be start of march. 

I had egg collection last month, I am starting to do a boot camp on Tuesday want to try and feel a bit healthier. My husband doesn't think it a good idea. I start the sprays again in 6 weeks and the boot camp lasts for 5 weeks from Tuesday. Do u think it a good idea? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Bella111

Hey everybody hope you are all well! Sorry I have not been on here in a while, was so busy in work before Christmas and then decided to chill out and enjoy Xmas and not think to much about fertility treatment.  Have had a quick read back through the posts, hope you are all keeping well good luck to those on the 2ww. 
Maggie it sounds like we are not very far apart in our treatment. I had my review following freeze all on Tuesday there, and like you will be starting treatment on my next cycle. Re exercise, it really is up to yourself, the only advice I would be is make sure you keep a good diet dont diet while at boot camp. It might be worth checking with the clinic, boot camp can be quiet a shock for the body if it's not used to it. I train in kickboxing and the nurse advised me to give it up completely during treatment incase I twisted my ovaries, (small risk, but not one I was going to take)  I try to keep up with my running and I am swimming as well, although I totally over indulged at Xmas so know exactly how you feel, finding it very hard to get back into a routine! 

Thinking of you all
Bella


----------



## mmcm

Hi Maggie

I know you might feel like doing a boot camp but I do agree with Bella about they can out your body in shock. I know when I was doing iui I found it extremely difficult to build the lining and the nurse asked me did I exercise. At the time I was doing a good bit of exercise.i stopped and the improvement on my lining was automatic so might b worth thinking about  this fet means more to you than anything so hoping u get pregnant u won't b doing any boot camps for a while  the nurse said gentle walking maybe give that a go.less severe on your body.


----------



## Maggie27

Thanks guys I think it makes sense not to do 
The bootcamp. Fet is more important to me so 
I going to cancel it. 

Thanks for the advice I will try walking and eating 
Good. 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Asha.m

Hi guys. I received my offer a few weeks ago. I just got my bloods taken last Thursday and I have appointment in 2 weeks time with the nurse. What happens next? Thanks x


----------



## DiamondGirl

Hey Ash, 

Welcome to FF & congrats on getting your offer. Are u with the RFC for this cycle?
Your next appointment with the nurse will involve the nurse working out when your treatment will start, then possibly giving you your treatment schedule.
Take it from me, after all the waiting, time will now start to fly!
I'm currently at the stimming stage, if all goes to plan our egg collection should be next week. Exciting times!


----------



## Bella111

Hey ladies it has been a bit quiet on here at the mo. Think we are all in limbo land just waiting for everything to start. Welcome ash!!

Just a quick question for you ladies, I am waiting for AF to arrive so I can send my letter to the hospital so the treatment can start for my FET but I am normally bang on date the this month I am 3 days late  , my last period which was after egg collection came bang on time but I am wondering is my body still messed up from the egg collection? Blooming typical! I just want to get started!!


----------



## Asha.m

Thanks Diamondgirl and Bella. Yes I'm with rfc. This is my nhs go (first ivf). Have unexplained infertility. Ttc over 5 years. I feel such an novice, have no idea what to expect. Looking forward to my date with the nurse to get more info and dates to get started. So excited!!

Thanks again for the advice and Good luck with your egg collection Diamondgirl. Let me know what it's like!!


----------



## DiamondGirl

Ash - thanks, had our tracking scan (to check follicles etc) on wednesday so we're still on schedule for egg collection next wednesday (will let you know all about it!). This is my first IVF/ICSI too, it's all a bit hard to get your head round to start off with, but if you stay calm and don't google too much you'll be grand!
We're 'unexplained' too, whatever that means, been ttc for over 10 years! Good luck with your appointment - the nurses are lovely in RFC.

Bella - cos this is my first go, i'm not experienced enough to give advice on how your system is recovering from your egg collection, but from plenty of experience of AF i will say that she never arrives when you want her to, only when you don't! Don't fret too much though, stressing will only delay it further. Give the clinic a ring if you're worried.

xx


----------



## Bella111

Thanks mmcm, it arrived today   never normally this glad to see it, letters been posted so back to waiting!!


----------



## Asha.m

Thanks Diamondgirl, good luck on Wednesday.


----------



## Erica d

Congrats to all bfp. 

Unfortunately my bleeding got worse over the last few days after my bfp last tuesday and took another test this morning.  Now showing as bfn, presuming I will have had charm pregnancy. Heartbroken and wondering what yo do next.  Hit the big 40 in 2 months as well so no more nhs treatment.


----------



## mmcm

Hello ladies

Erica that is so heartbreaking to hear thus, feels like your dreams is stole from in front of your eyes, don't give up and don't lose faith. Wait for your referral and start on the wagon for more treatment if u think ur body is fit to take it and finance, maybe have a look at a few other clinics. Getting a bfp is a v positive thing to have happened but  so terrible to now show bfn, this happened a friend of mine, she went to her gp and her gp said let nature take its course and is now 27w pregnant. She got pregnant the following month naturally.take care and look after yourself xx


----------



## Erica d

Thanks mmcm. Meant to type chemical pregnancy and not charm.  Gonna get letter sent off tomorrow and wait for review. Had miscarriage before in first six weeks.  I think it is just the unknown of what keeps causing this to happen so early and what I can do to keep the embies long term.  Thanks for your comment


----------



## Shellybellybaby

Hello
With rfc for 1st treatment, ICSI. Had egg collection last Monday 27th Jan, only got 3 eggs, and called on Tuesday - 1 fertilised! On Thursday 30th had it transferred in- they said it was an 8 cell grade 3. Told me to wait 14 days before testing - Thursday 13th feb. So I am nearly halfway there, though might test on Wednesday night. So worried!   On and off cramping, kinda feels like mild period cramping. Lots of discharge - really thin discharge like water. No spotting. Tender breasts and peeing quite a lot, but I heard that none of that means anything? Would be grateful for any advice x particularly about how other ladies felt physically during their 2ww and whether anyone tests early? Good luck for all the other cyclers xx


----------



## mmcm

Shelly - symptom spotting can b stressful as cramping etc can be good and bad. So just let nature take its course and try not to worry.easier said than done, we went away for a few days during the 2 ww just to break up the time. I had only 1 egg on day 3, 8 cell, didn't know the grade I didn't ask. But I do want to give u encouragement it only takes I got pregnant, and hoping to hold on.praying it does for you also. I was v bold and told no one not even hubby and tested 7 days after the 3 day transfer and was positive so if u have a wee sneaky test I'm sure it wodnt do any harm. It's v hard not to. Take care and I hope this cycle works out for u xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi everyone. 

I haven't been on for a long time. Was part of this thread back in Nov/Dec. 

Just thought I'd jump on and let you all know that we have finally got our BFP!! Just finished a great cycle at Origin and tested this morning.  Two tests say it is so!!!  Never thought I'd be posting this!! Absolutely over the moon

Take care all
Fifij


----------



## chellelynn

I haven't been on either Fifi I am so happy for you 😊 

Would you mind send me a private message about how much it cost at origin and if they do payment plans etc? You are probably wondering why since I got my BFP in Nov after my NHS cycle at RFC well on April 1st heaven gained to angels, my twins were born early after I went into preterm labour due to an incompetent cervix at 20wks 3days.


----------



## Fifij250910

So sorry to hear that chellelyn. Of course send me a pm.


----------

